# 4 ou 8 Go de RAM ?



## Myka31 (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour ! Je me permet de créer ce topic parce que je me demande combien de RAM prendre pour un MBA 13". J'ai des besoins assez basiques (bureautique, internet, vidéos et retouches photo) et parfois des montages videos. Je compte garder la machine pour au moins 5 ans pensez-vous que 4 Go sera un peu juste dans quelques années ? La RAM est soudée je crois donc je ne pourrais pas la changer à posteriori ? Je pourrais utiliser un écran externe Full HD ? Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Oublie de suite 4 Go.
Déjà que 8 Go ne seront pas de trop si tu veux garder longtemps ta machine !!


----------



## Laubuntu (18 Juin 2012)

D'accord avec Sly.
J'ai 4Go sur mon MacBook blanc, ça me suffit pour le quotidien mais quand il s'agit de retouche vidéo...
Si tu ne veux pas t'énerver comme si tu avais un Windows XP avec 512Mo de RAM, pars sur 8Go.
Et puis je pense que c'est un investissement.
Si tu veux le garder longtemps... Dans 5 ans tout le monde aura au moins 16 Go de RAM, avec 4 t'aurais l'air con... ahah


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2012)

Laubuntu a dit:


> Si tu veux le garder longtemps... Dans 5 ans tout le monde aura au moins 16 Go de RAM, avec 4 t'aurais l'air con... ahah




D'accord de passer à 8 Go ...
A mon avis si on veut avoir une machine qui carbure encore bien dans 5 ans, tenant compte de l'évolution des logiciels et de l'OS, il vaudrait mieux opter pour la version la plus gonflée


----------



## abd9600 (18 Juin 2012)

Mon utilisation =

- Internet + mails
- word + excel
- visionner films + photos
- plus rarement autocad

Je voulais prendre 8 Go RAM car elle est soudée et on ne sait plus  ajouter par la suite mais je sais avoir 10% sur le mac de base (4 Go  RAM) qui est de stock au magasin. Je pense qu'avec 4 Go RAM ça devrait  être suffisant mais j'ai un peu peur que ça devienne limite pour le  futur (dans 4 ou 5 ans) ?


----------



## subsole (18 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> Mon utilisation =
> 
> - Internet + mails
> - word + excel
> ...



Bonjour, 
A mon avis 4Go sont trop "juste", pour pérenniser l'achat.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> Je pense qu'avec 4 Go RAM ça devrait  être suffisant mais j'ai un peu peur que ça devienne limite pour le  futur (dans 4 ou 5 ans) ?


Sûrement trop limite pour le futur !




subsole a dit:


> A mon avis 4Go sont trop "juste", pour pérenniser l'achat.


+1


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Juin 2012)

c'est un peu plus cher, mais en cas de revente cela facilitera grandement cette dernière. De plus Mountain Lion parait être très gourmand en ressources, 4 GO seront donc un minimum, comme le sont les 2 GO aujourd'hui, donc si tu souhaites garder ta machine à jour pendant quelques années, il ne faut pas mégoter sur la RAM.

A l'opposé si tu comptes changer de machine sous un horizon plus court (moins de 24 mois), la plus value en cas de revente ne sera pas si intéressante.


----------



## abd9600 (18 Juin 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses...

Mais mon cas est légèrement différent, puisque je peux avoir 10% sur le macbook air de base (4GO RAM). Il me reviendrait donc à 1249 - 125 = 1124 

Mais si je commande un autre avec 8 Go RAM, il faut que je paie le prix plein (1249 ) + 100  pour 4 Go RAM supplémentaires = 1349 

Donc ma question est : ça vaut la peine de débourser 225  pour avoir 8 GO RAM ?


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> Donc ma question est : ça vaut la peine de débourser 225  pour avoir 8 GO RAM ?


Dans ton 1er msg tu parles d'un horizon à 4/5 ans.

Il est probable que ta machine sera peu utilisable avec 4 Go de RAM. Donc peu revendable dans 24 mois


----------



## adlc11 (18 Juin 2012)

ça m'étonne ces commentaires... je pensais que 4 Go c'était bien...

Mon PC actuel a seulement 2 Go de RAM, je l'ai acheté il y a 7 ans... et il fonctionne toujours très bien ! Bon, d'accord, quand j'ouvre simultanément plein de trucs, ça rame, mais sinon, c'est très supportable... Donc 4 Go ça me parait déjà bien...

Comme l'auteur (j'ai sapé son nom ^^ ), je veux garder mon futur Mac au moins 5 ans (pour un tel prix, ça doit durer longtemps), donc je ne sais pas trop quoi faire ...

Macbook air ou pro 13" en 8 Go de Ram = 1350 euros !... ça commence à faire cher

c'est vraiment obligé de prendre 8 Go si on veut qu'il dure/tienne longtemps ?


----------



## Anthony (18 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> ça m'étonne ces commentaires... je pensais que 4 Go c'était bien...



Tu prends le problème à l'envers.

Si c'était de la RAM facile à mettre à jour, la réponse serait simple : 4 Go. Apple fait payer une blinde le passage à 8 Go, et mettre à jour après coup coûte moins cher et est simple.

Mais là, c'est de la RAM soudée. Donc la réponse est tout aussi simple : 8 Go. Les composants soudés, c'est le seul cas où il ne faut pas réfléchir en termes de besoins actuels ou de potentiels besoins futurs, parce que c'est par définition une solution inflexible. Alors que tes besoins, eux, peuvent évoluer, et si ta machine de 7 ans avec 2 Go te va bien, un MacBook Air dans 7 ans avec 4 Go ne t'ira peut-être pas.

Et même, d'ailleurs, ne t'ira pas du tout vu la cadence à laquelle les OS et les apps ont tendance à augmenter leurs besoins en ressources.


----------



## difqonapple (18 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> ça m'étonne ces commentaires... je pensais que 4 Go c'était bien...
> 
> Mon PC actuel a seulement 2 Go de RAM, je l'ai acheté il y a 7 ans... et il fonctionne toujours très bien ! Bon, d'accord, quand j'ouvre simultanément plein de trucs, ça rame, mais sinon, c'est très supportable... Donc 4 Go ça me parait déjà bien...
> 
> ...



Lu,

De 1) Sur le pro classic, la ram tu la rajoutes toi meme 

2) Lion consomme a lui seule 2go de ram et Mountain Lion 4Go (il semblerait) et donc meme moi avec mes 8go sous lion je pense à passer à 16go et ML (car j'utilises plus que 4go facile)

3) Dans 4ans, si tu veux suivre les évolutions ta ram sera....Ben inutiles, la plus part des OS, profs vont demander de plus en plus de ram.

4) Pour garder longtemps un ordi, vise haut dans la ram, et dans le dd si il est soudé...



ps:Grillé...


----------



## apparence (18 Juin 2012)

Clair, toujours visé le plus de RAM possible si ton budget le peut.


----------



## Ckartman (18 Juin 2012)

Sous Solidworks, 4Go il y a énormément de latence,  alors sous Autocad j'imagine même pas, vu que Solidworks est moins groumant que Autocad..


----------



## Laubuntu (19 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> *Mac*book air ou pro 13" en 8 Go de Ram = 1350 euros !...* ça commence à faire cher*



_/troll mode on_
Si tu veux débourser moins tu prends un PC tournant sous Windows... ^^'
_/troll mode off_

Plus sérieusement c'est vrai que moi aussi je me suis penché sur les MacBook Pro et l'éternel question revient "Je paye aussi cher pour mon OS ? :/"
Donc ouais 8Go c'est un investissement mais tout le monde ne peut pas s'offrir les 8Go d'Apple maintenant, et quand les prix seront plus raisonnables, tout le monde tournera avec du 16Go...
Boucle infinie.


----------



## adlc11 (19 Juin 2012)

Je préfère un Mac  ^^

Je viens de faire une simulation d'achat avec un Macbook air 13" (c'est pareil pour le pro 13"), avec la réduction étudiante, le mac me revient à 1175 euros (à peu près), + 100 euros pour les 8GO de Ram + 1270 euros environs... soit presque le prix de départ !
Donc en fait ça va 

Est ce que vous me garantissez à 100% que si je prends un Mac avec 8Go il ne ramera pas (ou beaucoup moins) dans 5 ans et qu'il sera toujours aussi véloce ? Est ce que c'est pareil pour le stockage ?


----------



## difqonapple (19 Juin 2012)

Dans 5 ans, la technologie aura évoluée...Ton mac ne sera (peut-être) pas plus lent mais par rapport aux autres tu auras néanmoins l'impression qu'il l'est... Moi ajd, sur mon mbp 8go, j'ai, en ce moment 7Go de ram consommée. Je n'ai pas de swap mais si je passe sous ML j'en aurai (car il semble plus gourmand ) . Le air tient sa rapidité du SDD, la ram n'influence que peu si tu as un SDD.

Attention je ne dis pas que la ram est inutile, bien au contraire. Il t'en faut mais la différence entre HDD et SDD est flagrante...!!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:

A toi aussi de voir ce que sera ton utilisation dans 5Ans, si elle évolue alors ton consommation de ram aussi


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> JEst ce que vous me garantissez à 100% que si je prends un Mac avec 8Go il ne ramera pas (ou beaucoup moins) dans 5 ans et qu'il sera toujours aussi véloce ? Est ce que c'est pareil pour le stockage ?


Ce que l'on peut garantir (hormis cas de panne) : si tu gardes le même OS et les mêmes versions de tes applications, alors ta machine ne ramera pas plus dans 5 ans que maintenant.

Par contre, si tu changes d'OS (ex. Lion -> Mountain Lion -> son successeur) ou de version d'applications (Adobe CS6 -> CS7 -> CS8) il est probable que tu auras l'impression d'un ralentissement, car souvent ! les nouvelles versions sont plus gourmandes que les anciennes.


----------



## SteamEdge (19 Juin 2012)

Beaucoup de logiciels tournent encore en 32bits, et sont donc limités à 3,3Gio max. Donc pendant encore quelques temps 4Gio de RAM sera largement suffisant. Mais d'ici 2-3 ans il sera intéressant d'avoir 8Gio de RAM. 
A l'époque de l'achat de mon MBA, j'avais pas réfléchie, direct 4Gio au lieu de 2. Et j'ai bien fait, je suis fréquemment dans les 2Gio d'utilisation avec Safari, Skype, iTunes et Mail d'ouvert.


----------



## adlc11 (19 Juin 2012)

Dans 5 ans... je pense que ce sera la même utilisation, voire encore moins "gourmand"...

Là, le truc le plus dur que je vais lui demander de faire, c'est lire une vidéo en HD 1080p... à part ça, je ne joue à aucun jeux... et dans 5 ans je jouerai encore moins... 
C'est pour mes études que je vais m'acheter un Mac, donc c'est pour faire de la bureautique...

Donc, d'après ce que tu me dis là, le MacBook Pro 13" (comme il a un HDD), ramera plus rapidement, ou alors est et sera moins rapide que le Air ?...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2012)

Quand je vendrai ma bécane actuelle, j'y remettrai Léopard dessus, avec les 4 Go elle reviendra une vraie fusée ...


----------



## SteamEdge (19 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Dans 5 ans... je pense que ce sera la même utilisation, voire encore moins "gourmand"...
> 
> Là, le truc le plus dur que je vais lui demander de faire, c'est lire une vidéo en HD 1080p... à part ça, je ne joue à aucun jeux... et dans 5 ans je jouerai encore moins...
> C'est pour mes études que je vais m'acheter un Mac, donc c'est pour faire de la bureautique...
> ...



Si c'est que pour de la bureautique, prend le MacBook Air. Il est plus réactif que le MBP. Ils rameront aussi rapidement tous les deux, sauf que sur le MacBook Air tu le sentiras moins, car le SSD est plus rapide.
Si tu compte resté sur ML 4Gio seront suffisant, sur les prochaines version il ce peut que se soit insuffisant.


----------



## difqonapple (19 Juin 2012)

SteamEdge a dit:


> Si tu compte resté sur ML 4Gio seront suffisant, sur les prochaines version il ce peut que se soit insuffisant.



Ca reste a prouvé, il parait que ML (Mountainlion) consomme à lui seule 4Go, il en faut donc un peu plus pour travailler décemment (rajoutes itunes et word et Vlc ==> En meme tps quasi sur que ça ramera)

La je fais des suppositions, ceux qui testent ML peuvent sans doute mieux t'aider


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Dans 5 ans... je pense que ce sera la même utilisation, voire encore moins "gourmand"...


Mais es tu sûr que tu ne cèderas pas aux sirènes d'Apple d'installer un nouvel OS ? 




alexous110394 a dit:


> Donc, d'après ce que tu me dis là, le MacBook Pro 13" (comme il a un HDD), ramera plus rapidement, ou alors est et sera moins rapide que le Air ?...


Exact.


----------



## adlc11 (19 Juin 2012)

J'avoue que j'ai toujours envi d'avoir les toutes nouvelles versions de tout, que ce soit pour les OS ou pour les logiciels... 

C'est juste que 4Go, ça me parait vraiment déjà énorme en fait... Avec mes 2Go actuels, ok, mon PC rame, mais juste quand j'ouvre plein de trucs en même temps... Sinon ça va.
Donc jme suis dit qu'avec 4Go, ça sera "roule poupoule" ^^
Donc 8Go ça me parait immense ^^


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> J'avoue que j'ai toujours envi d'avoir les toutes nouvelles versions de tout, que ce soit pour les OS ou pour les logiciels...  Donc 8Go ça me parait immense ^^



Demain qui sait ... :love: 
La fuite en avant, la gonflette ... est prévue même si le 12.12 arrive :hein:


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> J'avoue que j'ai toujours envi d'avoir les toutes nouvelles versions de tout, que ce soit pour les OS ou pour les logiciels...


Donc si tu vises une machine avec la RAM *soudée* (non extensible dans le futur) alors pars de suite sur le configuration la plus importante.




alexous110394 a dit:


> C'est juste que 4Go, ça me parait vraiment déjà énorme en fait... Avec mes 2Go actuels, ok, mon PC rame, mais juste quand j'ouvre plein de trucs en même temps... Sinon ça va.


Il est possible que MacOS et Win ne gèrent pas la mémoire de la même façon


----------



## Anthony (19 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il est possible que MacOS et Win ne gèrent pas la mémoire de la même façon



J'ai le droit de dire que c'est mieux sur Windows ?


----------



## Laubuntu (19 Juin 2012)

anthony a dit:


> J'ai le droit de dire que c'est mieux sur Windows ?



Y'en a bien qui croient au Père Noel... 

Mais c'est vrai que Windows et Mac ne gèrent pas la RAM de la même manière et j'ai l'impression que 2 Go sous Mac c'est plus rentable que 2 Go avec Windows...
Mais c'est qu'une impression.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2012)

anthony a dit:


> J'ai le droit de dire que c'est mieux sur Windows ?


Les MiB ont tous les droits


----------



## adlc11 (19 Juin 2012)

Bon bon, je crois que je suis convaincu ^^

Par contre, quitte à m'apprendre des choses et à rentabiliser mon achat sur l'avenir, est ce qu'il y a d'autres composants qui sont primordiaux, comme la RAM, pour que mon Mac ne rame pas et soit toujours bien dans environs 5 ans ?

Le processeur ? i5 à 1.8Ghz c'est bien je trouve... ça n'a pas d'impact sur le temps le processeur ? 

La carte graphique, on s'en fout (je ne joue pas).

et... ben à part le stockage qui est très rapide sur le Air (SSD), ya plus rien ... je crois

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h38 ----------

Et une autre question (pendant que j'y suis) :

Le Pro, bien qu'ayant une résolution d'écran inférieure au Air, affiche-t-il une meilleure qualité d'image que le Air ? Car la résolution ne fait pas tout... Est ce que le contraste, la luminosité, les couleurs sont aussi belles sur le Air que sur le Pro ou est ce que le pro est supérieur de ce côté ?


----------



## Anthony (19 Juin 2012)

Laubuntu a dit:


> Mais c'est vrai que Windows et Mac ne gèrent pas la RAM de la même manière et j'ai l'impression que 2 Go sous Mac c'est plus rentable que 2 Go avec Windows...
> Mais c'est qu'une impression.



Ah ? J'ai toujours pensé l'inverse, même si ça semble s'améliorer côté Mac. Ca conditionne aussi mes recommandations en mémoire.


----------



## Laubuntu (20 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Le processeur ? i5 à 1.8Ghz c'est bien je trouve... ça n'a pas d'impact sur le temps le processeur ?



Bien sûr que si :O
(Tu me met le doute du coup, j'espère que qqun va appuyer ma croyance ^^



alexous110394 a dit:


> La carte graphique, on s'en fout (je ne joue pas).



La CG c'est pas seulement pour le jeu malheureux. Si tu fais du montage vidéo c'est important... Mais avec Apple t'as pas trop le choix si ?




alexous110394 a dit:


> Le Pro, bien qu'ayant une résolution d'écran inférieure au Air,  affiche-t-il une meilleure qualité d'image que le Air ? Car la  résolution ne fait pas tout... Est ce que le contraste, la luminosité,  les couleurs sont aussi belles sur le Air que sur le Pro ou est ce que  le pro est supérieur de ce côté ?



Le pro a une réso inférieure ? Je pensais que c'était l'inverse.
Moi rien que le fait de pouvoir avoir un 15" minciterait à prendre le Pro.
On m'a dit que la réso était la même, mais 15" c'est qd même plus agréable je pense.

Après moi ce qui me freine encore c'est l'absence de lecteur CD sur le MBA.


----------



## abd9600 (20 Juin 2012)

Pourquoi Apple vend alors des macbook air avec 4 Go de RAM si ce sera réellement dépassé dans quelques années ? Pourquoi ne pas vendre des macbook air avec 8 Go de RAM de série ? surtout si ce n'est pas possible d'en ajouter par la suite ? 

Apple sait pourtant que lorsqu'on achète un laptop, ce n'est pas pour le garder 1 an !


----------



## adlc11 (20 Juin 2012)

Laubuntu a dit:


> Bien sûr que si :O
> (Tu me met le doute du coup, j'espère que qqun va appuyer ma croyance ^^



Je me doute que c'est important, mais il semble que tout le monde sur ce forum dit "tout viser dans la RAM". Et c'est déjà un bon processeur, il est juste un tout petit peu moins puissant que celui du MacBook Pro 13".





Laubuntu a dit:


> La CG c'est pas seulement pour le jeu malheureux. Si tu fais du montage vidéo c'est important... Mais avec Apple t'as pas trop le choix si ?





Je ne fais pas de montage vidéo, rien de cela. C'est juste pour de la bureautique.
La CG ne me servira que pour lire des DVD, des vidéos en 1080p, mais pas pour autre chose de plus complexe.



Laubuntu a dit:


> Le pro a une réso inférieure ? Je pensais que c'était l'inverse.
> Moi rien que le fait de pouvoir avoir un 15" m&#8217;inciterait à prendre le Pro.
> On m'a dit que la réso était la même, mais 15" c'est qd même plus agréable je pense.
> 
> Après moi ce qui me freine encore c'est l'absence de lecteur CD sur le MBA.



Je ne parle pas du MacBook Pro 15", je parle du MacBook Pro 13".
Le Pro 13" a une résolution de 1280x800, le Air 13" a une résolution de 1440x990. 
Donc clairement, la résolution est bien supérieure. 

Mais la résolution ne fait pas tout... Les couleurs, le contraste, la luminosité sont très (voire hyper) importants... Donc lequel affiche la meilleure qualité d'image en terme de couleurs/lum/contraste (entre le Pro 13" et le Air 13")

C'est vrai que le fait que le Air n'ait pas de lecteur CD me gêne aussi... Après on peut en acheter un externe... Je ne me sers que 3-4 fois du lecteur CD de mon PC par an... Donc si c'est si occasionnel, ça vaut bien ce petit sacrifice ^^ 
Une autre chose me titille sur le Air : son stockage !  Le 13" entrée de gamme n'a que 128GO d'espace... C'est peu, je ne pense pas aller au delà : les fichiers écrits, documents, images, vidéos, musique, ça ira...

Mais au fond, ça me gène aussi : le Pro 13" a un processeur plus puissant, a beaucoup plus d'espace sur le disque dur, a un lecteur CD... Pour 1250 euros.
Le Air 13" a un processeur moins puissant, moins de stockage, pas de lecteur CD... Pour le même prix ! 
En fait, on paye la finesse et le fait que ce soit l'ordi le plus fin du monde...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------




abd9600 a dit:


> Pourquoi Apple vend alors des macbook air avec 4 Go de RAM si ce sera réellement dépassé dans quelques années ? Pourquoi ne pas vendre des macbook air avec 8 Go de RAM de série ? surtout si ce n'est pas possible d'en ajouter par la suite ?
> 
> Apple sait pourtant que lorsqu'on achète un laptop, ce n'est pas pour le garder 1 an !



Je me dis exactement la même chose... Mais c'est Apple, donc c'est toujours très cher pour ce que c'est, on paye surtout l'OS en fait.

Mais j'avoue qu'Apple sait très bien que quand on prend un produit haut de gamme, c'est pas pour 1 an ou 2...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> Pourquoi Apple vend alors des macbook air avec 4 Go de RAM si ce sera réellement dépassé dans quelques années ? Pourquoi ne pas vendre des macbook air avec 8 Go de RAM de série ? surtout si ce n'est pas possible d'en ajouter par la suite ?
> 
> Apple sait pourtant que lorsqu'on achète un laptop, ce n'est pas pour le garder 1 an !



La vente c'est immédiat pour Apple, rogner sur la Ram c'est pour rendre une machine plus rapidement obsolète ... Vendre c'est cela ... Demain ou dans 2 ans on rachètera une autre machine


----------



## Laubuntu (20 Juin 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> La vente c'est immédiat pour Apple, rogner sur la Ram c'est pour rendre une machine plus rapidement obsolète ... Vendre c'est cela ... Demain ou dans 2 ans on rachètera une autre machine



Le plus rentable c'est d'acheter soi même sa RAM.
C'est ce que j'ai fait pour mon Macbook blanc (2Go => 4Go) et c'est ce que je ferais si j'avais un Macbook Pro (4Go => 8Go) ça coûte moins de 50euros, petit investissement face au prix du portable (Apple le facture environ 100e)


----------



## difqonapple (20 Juin 2012)

Oui mais sur le mba elle est soudée, donc irremplaçable....


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> Pourquoi Apple vend alors des macbook air avec 4 Go de RAM si ce sera réellement dépassé dans quelques années ? Pourquoi ne pas vendre des macbook air avec 8 Go de RAM de série ? surtout si ce n'est pas possible d'en ajouter par la suite ?


Apple est dans le business 

Et puis, tout le monde n'a pas de gros besoins, il y a plein de gens qui ne connaisse *rien* à l'OS et qui ne font *jamais* de mise à jour. Dans leur cas, 4 Go suffisent.


----------



## JONYBLAZ (20 Juin 2012)

je viens de faire un montage sur i movies avec la configuration la suivante mba 2012 1.8 GHZ i5. 4 go de ram,pour une video filmé avec mon 4S de 4MN il m'affiche 27mn,le ventillo ce fait entendre loool mais moins que sur ma version mbp 2011,je surfe sur la toile tout en mettant de la zik et visionnage de youtube ras


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2012)

JONYBLAZ a dit:


> je viens de faire un montage sur i movies avec la configuration la suivante mba 2012 1.8 GHZ i5. 4 go de ram,pour une video filmé avec mon 4S de 4MN il m'affiche 27mn,le ventillo ce fait entendre loool mais moins que sur ma version mbp 2011,je surfe sur la toile tout en mettant de la zik et visionnage de youtube ras



En premier c'est le processeur (i5 ou i7) qui fait que tout cela soit possible, les Ram disons que 4Go peuvent largement suffire dans l'immédiat  question de temps et du nombre d'applications ouvertes :love:

Avec cette configuration j'en fait autant 

Voir la pièce jointe 99782


----------



## JONYBLAZ (20 Juin 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> En premier c'est le processeur (i5 ou i7) qui fait que tout cela soit possible, les Ram disons que 4Go peuvent largement suffire dans l'immédiat  question de temps et du nombre d'applications ouvertes :love:
> 
> Avec cette configuration j'en fait autant
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 99782



moi pour l'instant cela me convient en ram 4go c'est surtout pour le trimballé un peu partout apres il y a imac pour faire le reste


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2012)

JONYBLAZ a dit:


> moi pour l'instant cela me convient en ram 4go c'est surtout pour le trimballé un peu partout apres il y a imac pour faire le reste



Dans ce cas faut se lancer ...  :hein:


----------



## adlc11 (20 Juin 2012)

en conclusion, 4GO ou 8GO ?

Je précise que je compte acheter mon MacBook Air 13" mi/fin août, donc une fois que Mountain Lion sera sorti...


----------



## abd9600 (21 Juin 2012)

Oui, c'est vrai : en conclusion 4 Go ou 8 Go de RAM ?

Pour moi aussi il est évident que pour l'instant 4 Go de RAM me suffirait amplement et comme ce sera mon premier mac, je ne m'y connait pas (encore) en OS et donc je ne sais pas si je devrais ou ferais des mises à jours.

Je suis convaincu que 8 Go de RAM c'est "mieux"  mais ma question est : ça vaut la peine d'ajouter 150  (car le 4 Go je sais l'avoir en promo) pour les avoir ?

Ps: moi j'aimerais l'acheter / le commander cette semaine... Je pense que qd on l'achète maintenant, Mountain Lion sera offert par apple dès sa sortie...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai : en conclusion 4 Go ou 8 Go de RAM ?
> 
> Pour moi aussi il est évident que pour l'instant 4 Go de RAM me suffirait amplement et comme ce sera mon premier mac, je ne m'y connait pas (encore) en OS et donc je ne sais pas si je devrais ou ferais des mises à jours.
> 
> ...



Rien de tel pour favoriser un bon démarrage avec Mac OS : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/dupcaumac.html

Oui 4 Go sont suffisant, surtout avec un i5 ou i7


----------



## abd9600 (21 Juin 2012)

Merci Albert pour le lien, je l'avais déjà ajouté à mes favoris hier, car j'ai vu que tu l'avais proposé à qqun sur le forum 

Tu penses que je pourrai le revendre dans 4 - 5 ans avec 4 Go de RAM ? 
Ou plutôt: j'arriverais à revendre dans 5 ans le 8 GO RAM 100  plus cher que si j'avais un 4 Go de RAM ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> Merci Albert pour le lien, je l'avais déjà ajouté à mes favoris hier, car j'ai vu que tu l'avais proposé à qqun sur le forum
> 
> Tu penses que je pourrai le revendre dans 4 - 5 ans avec 4 Go de RAM ?
> Ou plutôt: j'arriverais à revendre dans 5 ans le 8 GO RAM 100 &#8364; plus cher que si j'avais un 4 Go de RAM ?



Et tu penses récolter 100&#8364; de plus, après une dépense de 100&#8364; de plus ... faut être devin pour le savoir :hein:

Par contre si tu veux que ta machine suive l'évolution des besoins de tes logiciels, des mises à-jours et j'en passe, là oui passer à 8 Go est un réel plus  bien que pour moi ce sont le processeur et la carte graphique qui font le plus grand travail.


----------



## abd9600 (21 Juin 2012)

En fait, si ce n'était "que" 100  de plus pour obtenir 8 GO de RAM, je les prendrai sans hésiter.  Mais dans mon cas, je peux avoir -10% sur celui de base (4 Go de RAM), en stock au magasin.

Donc si je veux commander un 8 Go de RAM et que je le fais via une connaissance étudiante (pour avoir la ristourne étudiant), je devrais débourser 150  de plus.

Donc débourser 150  de plus en passant par qqun d'autre pour avoir 8 Go de RAM que j'en aurai peut-être pas besoin, c'est ça le dilemme 
mais comme d'un autre côté la RAM est soudée, faut prendre la bonne décision.

Normalement, même après les mises à jour de l'OS et si toujours utilisation basique, 4 GO de RAM devrait encore suffire dans 5 ans ?


----------



## subsole (21 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Si tu en as les moyens prend 8Go, dans quelque temps tu pleureras (les OS et applications devenant de plus en plus gourmands) que ton MBA n'avance plus, et il n'y aura rien à faire puisque la RAM est soudée.
Il ne faut pas voir les choses en terme de revente mais en terme d'utilisation sur 5ans (dans ton cas)
A mon avis, tu auras certainement du mal à le revendre dans 5 ans (il sera dépassé) et  s'il n'est pas apte à faire tourner les logiciels du moment par manque de RAM tu ne le vendras pas. 

Mon expérience personnelle m'a appris que dans la vraie vie Lion demande bien souvent 4Go  pour tourner sans ralentissement et bien souvent 6/8 Go de RAM selon l'utilisation.


----------



## abd9600 (21 Juin 2012)

Ok je me résigne à commander avec les 8Go de RAM. 

Vous êtes trop nombreux à me le suggérer et j'ai décider de faire confiance au public 

Je me demande qd même combien de 4 Go seront vendu... 
Et je me dit aussi que dans votre optique, ceux qui ont acheté leur Macbook Air il y a 6 mois (max 4 Go de RAM), n'auront plus la possibilité de le revendre d'ici 3 ans ou même l'utiliser convenablement avec les mises à jours des logiciels...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------


Mais ce qui est "bizarre", c'est que les autres marques qui essaient d'imiter le Macbook Air (Asus, Acer,...) le vendent aussi avec 4 GO de RAM soudée, donc non modifiable... 

Il y a 2 - 3 ans, ça tournait très bien en 2 GO RAM (utilisation basique), donc à ce rythme là (8 GO RAM), les logiciels n'augmentent pas leur ressources, ils les font carrément exploser !!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> Ok je me résigne à commander avec les 8Go de RAM.
> 
> Vous êtes trop nombreux à me le suggérer et j'ai décider de faire confiance au public
> 
> ...



Cela dépend de ton usage, si c'est pour faire de la bureatique un Powerbook de 2004, est encore parfaitement performant, avec 512 méga de ram.

Si tu gèles ta config 4 GO sont suffisants, si tu pérvois de conserver ta machine à jour, les 8 GO sont necessaires et il te faut également prévoir le budget logiciel.

Maintenant les mises à jours sont elles aussi excessivement couteuses, et c'est entre 500  et 600  par an de coût pour un machine bureautique professionnelle, avec un peu de dévelopopement BDD et web

-Office 130  en version famille renouvellement 24 mois
- Adobe Acrobat X Pro : 700 
- Packs logiciels pour site web : 200 
- Filemaker : 300  renouvellement 18 mois
- Aperture : 70 
....

Sans même parler d'installer une CS complète

Le débat sur le prix du matériel sans se préoccuper du prix des logiciels est assez drôle à mon sens, c'est vrai qu'il reste plus facile de pirater que de voler un machine dans un magasin.


----------



## abd9600 (21 Juin 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Cela dépend de ton usage, si c'est pour faire de la bureatique un Powerbook de 2004, est encore parfaitement performant, avec 512 méga de ram.
> 
> Si tu gèles ta config 4 GO sont suffisants, si tu pérvois de conserver ta machine à jour, les 8 GO sont necessaires et il te faut également prévoir le budget logiciel.
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que je n'avais pas pensé à cet aspect là. Comme je le disais plus haut, ce serait mon premier Mac, donc aucune expérience. Effectivement, je n'ai pas 500  à mettre dans les logiciels par an, mais d'un autre côté, cette machine serait un "loisir" pour moi, et pas pour une utilisation pro.

Pour Office, ça veut dire quoi renouvelable 24 mois : uniquement si je veux passer à une nouvelle version ?

Ta dernière phrase était un peu dure, même si bcp de gens n'achètent effectivement pas tous les logiciels...


----------



## Laubuntu (21 Juin 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> -Office 130  en version famille renouvellement 24 mois
> - Adobe Acrobat X Pro : 700 
> - Packs logiciels pour site web : 200 
> - Filemaker : 300  renouvellement 18 mois
> ...



Ce qui est _drôle _à mon sens c'est qu'il existe encore des gens qui achètent des logiciels 



> * c'est vrai qu'il reste plus facile de pirater que de voler un machine dans un magasin*


tout est dit.


----------



## adlc11 (21 Juin 2012)

C'est vraiment étonnant de voir à quel point les apps et l'OS apple prennent de la place... 

D'ailleurs, je commence vraiment à être convaincu qu'il faille prendre 8 Go :
j'ai actuellement un portable : le Sony ericsson Xperia Ray. Franchement, il est super rapide, très fluide, c'est super... Mais la nouvelle version d'Android est sortie, avec une nouvelle version Sony de l'OS... Et parfois ça rame un tout petit peu... je vois vraiment la différence avec l'OS d'avant... Est-ce pareil pour un Mac ?


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Juin 2012)

oui, lion rame plus sur un core 2 duo que Snow je toruve ...

Et puis tu veux le garder 5 ans ? il y a 5 les pc portables avaient max 2go en haut de gamme sinon c'etait 512mo
aujourd'hui 512 c'est même plus possible, Alors autant prendre 8go.
Sur mon pro de 2011 j'ai 8, et là il me reste 3go de libre alors que je ne fais pas grand chose...

plus il y a de mémoire, plus le système est a l'aise donc autant qu'il en profite


----------



## Laubuntu (21 Juin 2012)

Je profite d'être là pour poser la question : c'est seulement sur le MBA que la ram est soudée, n'est ce pas ?
Et sur le Pro on peut aller jusque 16 Go de RAM non ?
L'article date de 2011, est ce que c'est tj vrai sur les nouveaux MBP ?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juin 2012)

Laubuntu a dit:


> Je profite d'être là pour poser la question : c'est seulement sur le MBA que la ram est soudée, n'est ce pas ?


MBA *et* MBP retina.


----------



## adlc11 (21 Juin 2012)

et pour la question de l'écran ?
Car le Air a une meilleure résolution, mais ça donne quoi niveau couleurs, luminosité, qualité du contraste ? Le pro fait-il mieux ? (la résolution ne fait pas tout)...


----------



## abd9600 (21 Juin 2012)

Moi je pense que dans 4 ou 5 ans, que ce soit 4 Go ou 8 Go de RAM, ce sera de tte façon dépassé (processeur, graphique,...) pour pouvoir avoir les OS mis à jours.

Conclusion: prendre ce dont on a besoin MAINTENANT...

Qui est d'accord (ou pas) avec moi ?


----------



## Clem03 (21 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> Moi je pense que dans 4 ou 5 ans, que ce soit 4 Go ou 8 Go de RAM, ce sera de tte façon dépassé (processeur, graphique,...) pour pouvoir avoir les OS mis à jours.
> 
> Conclusion: prendre ce dont on a besoin MAINTENANT...
> 
> Qui est d'accord (ou pas) avec moi ?



Tout à fait d'accord !

Je vais acheter un MBA de jullet 2011 sur le refurb, avec 4go de RAM, ce qui est bien suffisant ! J'ai pas besoin de plus, j'ai un Imac


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> Conclusion: prendre ce dont on a besoin MAINTENANT...


Raisonnement valable quand on peut upgrader sa machine.

Mais quand on ne peut pas l'upgrader, il faut bien anticiper un peu (autrement ça va coûter cher !).


----------



## firstimac (21 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, je saute sur l'occasion pour une petite question sur le meme thème, sur un imac 27" avec 4 go de ram, est-ce difficile de rajouter 4 go n'osant pas trop trifouiller mon mac, j'ai également l'intention de le garder longtemps vu le prix, il a 1an 1/2 MERCI


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Juin 2012)

Laubuntu a dit:


> Je profite d'être là pour poser la question : c'est seulement sur le MBA que la ram est soudée, n'est ce pas ?
> Et sur le Pro on peut aller jusque 16 Go de RAM non ?
> L'article date de 2011, est ce que c'est tj vrai sur les nouveaux MBP ?



Oui 16go c'est toujours possible 

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=0AF98FCCA5CA7304


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Juin 2012)

oui, il y a 4 ports sous le mac, une petite trappe a dévisser c'est fait pour, très très facile 

tu peux prendre 2*4go , ca te fera donc 12go , car 2*2go , pour passer a 8go au total c'est même pas 5&#8364; de moins

exemple : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=F7158ACEA5CA7304

j'ai pris 2010 car pour le 2011 c'est pareil


----------



## firstimac (21 Juin 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> oui, il y a 4 ports sous le mac, une petite trappe a dévisser c'est fait pour, très très facile
> 
> tu peux prendre 2*4go , ca te fera donc 12go , car 2*2go , pour passer a 8go au total c'est même pas 5 de moins



OK, merci beaucoup


----------



## Laubuntu (21 Juin 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> Oui 16go c'est toujours possible
> 
> http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=0AF98FCCA5CA7304



uw, god, c'est cher _(enfin, relativement c'est rien quand on y réfléchit)_
J'avais vu ça mais mauvaise config :/


----------



## abd9600 (21 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Raisonnement valable quand on peut upgrader sa machine.
> 
> Mais quand on ne peut pas l'upgrader, il faut bien anticiper un peu (autrement ça va coûter cher !).



Mais dans le cas d'un macbook Air, même si on pouvait mettre 16 Go RAM, ça ne servira à rien si le processeur est dépassé (et il sera dépassé) dans 4 - 5 ans... 

Il n'est de toute façon pas envisageable de garder son macbook Air 10 ans donc si pour la bureautique et internet, 4 GO RAm suffit maintenant, ça suffira encore dans 3 ans et dans 5 ans, qd ça deviendra "limite", il sera de toute façon temps de changer sa bécane...


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Juin 2012)

Laubuntu a dit:


> uw, god, c'est cher _(enfin, relativement c'est rien quand on y réfléchit)_
> J'avais vu ça mais mauvaise config :/



sur le 2011 ça passe oui, mais la 2012 oui mais c'est en sous fréquence ...

Par contre c'est pas cher ! il y a un ans 16go pour le macbook pro c'etait 1100
donc là tu divise le prix par 10 !
sachant que 8go ça vaut 50 on ne peut pas mieux avoir


----------



## Laubuntu (21 Juin 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> sur le 2011 ça passe oui, mais la 2012 oui mais c'est en sous fréquence ...
> 
> Par contre c'est pas cher ! il y a un ans 16go pour le macbook pro *c'etait 1100*
> donc là tu divise le prix par 10 !
> sachant que 8go ça vaut 50 on ne peut pas mieux avoir



.

Ouais je m'étais penché sur 8 Go, c'est vrai que tant qu'à upgrader et s'acheter un mac, qu'est ce que c'est 100e de plus...


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> Mais dans le cas d'un macbook Air, même si on pouvait mettre 16 Go RAM, ça ne servira à rien si le processeur est dépassé (et il sera dépassé) dans 4 - 5 ans...
> 
> Il n'est de toute façon pas envisageable de garder son macbook Air 10 ans donc si pour la bureautique et internet, 4 GO RAm suffit maintenant, ça suffira encore dans 3 ans et dans 5 ans, qd ça deviendra "limite", il sera de toute façon temps de changer sa bécane...



Le processeur ne sera dépassé que si tu installes des logiciels gourmands ou des OS gourmands ou des versions gourmandes de tes logiciels.
Souvent tu peux installer la version _n+1_, voire _n+2_, de l'OS, le processeur le supporte bien.
Par contre, l'ajout de RAM est nécessaire pour éviter les lags (expérience perso : Tiger -> 1 Go; Leo -> 2 Go; Snow Leo -> 4 Go; et Lion plutôt 8 Go de RAM d'après mes lectures).


----------



## abd9600 (21 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le processeur ne sera dépassé que si tu installes des logiciels gourmands ou des OS gourmands ou des versions gourmandes de tes logiciels.
> Souvent tu peux installer la version _n+1_, voire _n+2_, de l'OS, le processeur le supporte bien.
> Par contre, l'ajout de RAM est nécessaire pour éviter les lags (expérience perso : Tiger -> 1 Go; Leo -> 2 Go; Snow Leo -> 4 Go; et Lion plutôt 8 Go de RAM d'après mes lectures).



Pourtant le macbook Air 2010 était vendu avec 2 Go de RAM (en option 4 Go RAM) et le macbook Air 2011 (qui se vendait il y a  encore 1 mois) avait 4 Go de RAM de série mais sans option d'ajout possible. Pourtant ces 2 macbook Air tournent très bien avec Lion ?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> Pourtant le macbook Air 2010 était vendu avec 2 Go de RAM (en option 4 Go RAM) et le macbook Air 2011 (qui se vendait il y a  encore 1 mois) avait 4 Go de RAM de série mais sans option d'ajout possible. Pourtant ces 2 macbook Air tournent très bien avec Lion ?


Je ne sais pas s'ils tournent"très bien" avec Lion; ça dépend peut être des usages (nombreuses applications ouvertes, Safari avec plein de signets) et la présence du SSD doit limiter les désagréments dus au swap


----------



## adlc11 (21 Juin 2012)

Merci pour ces nombreux commentaire, c'est constructif... Mais ça m'aide pas 

Sinon, pour avoir une réponse claire : est ce que quelqu'un aurait un mac d'environs 3 ans voire 5 ans, qui a 2Go de Ram et qui pourrait nous dire si ça rame ou pas... Ya pas des vidéos d'utilisateurs qui montrent leur Mac "âgé" de 3-4-5 ans tourner sur l'OS actuel ?


----------



## AdrienneirdA (21 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Merci pour ces nombreux commentaire, c'est constructif... Mais ça m'aide pas
> 
> Sinon, pour avoir une réponse claire : est ce que quelqu'un aurait un mac d'environs 3 ans voire 5 ans, qui a 2Go de Ram et qui pourrait nous dire si ça rame ou pas... Ya pas des vidéos d'utilisateurs qui montrent leur Mac "âgé" de 3-4-5 ans tourner sur l'OS actuel ?



J'ai un mbp qui a 3 ans d'ici quelques jours, et il tourne avec 2go de RAM sous lion et MOUNTAIN LION , sans aucun soucis ... Mon utilisation : web, imovie ( de temps en temps ), lecture de fichier MKV, traitement de texte. 
Donc je pense que 4 go sont suffisant pour une utilisation "standard"


----------



## difqonapple (21 Juin 2012)

Si on se fie à ce qu'on voit sur youtube (simple recherche "mac 2008 Lion"). Ca tourne mais par rapport au mien ça à l'air de bien beugger.....


----------



## AdrienneirdA (22 Juin 2012)

difqonapple a dit:


> Si on se fie à ce qu'on voit sur youtube (simple recherche "mac 2008 Lion"). Ca tourne mais par rapport au mien ça à l'air de bien beugger.....



Je ne parle pas d'un 2008 mais d'un mi 2009. Et pas de soucis ..


----------



## abd9600 (22 Juin 2012)

De toute façon, Mountain Lion (le nouveau OS) ne pourra être installé que sur des macbook datant au plus tôt de fin 2007, donc ayant max 5 ans ! 

Donc les bécanes d'avant,  peu importe leurs quantités de RAM, sont dépassés...

Je pense donc que si jachète maintenant un macbook Air 4 Go RAM, il sera très bien pendant 5 ans (utilisation basique) et après je ne pourrai de tte façon plus installer les nouvelles versions OS.

Ceux qui "doivent" prendre 8 Go de RAM, c'est pour faire des montages photos/vidéos ou autre logiciels lourds.

Est-ce une bonne analyse pour qqun qui n'a jamais eu de mac ?


----------



## AdrienneirdA (22 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> De toute façon, Mountain Lion (le nouveau OS) ne pourra être installé que sur des macbook datant au plus tôt de fin 2007, donc ayant max 5 ans !
> 
> Donc les bécanes d'avant,  peu importe leurs quantités de RAM, sont dépassés...
> 
> ...



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi


----------



## Laubuntu (22 Juin 2012)

AdrienneirdA a dit:


> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi



Je plussoie.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Juin 2012)

MacBook Blanc Late 2006 : 2 GO RAM et SSD 120 GO : Pas de lag ou de problèmes sous OS 10.7.4

MacBook Air Mid 2009 : 2GO de RAM SSD 128 GO : idem

Pour le MacBook Blanc c'est la version avec le Core2Duo de 2GHZ, il a bientôt 6 ans et devrait durer encore quelque temps, il était commercialisé avec 10.4.8 (Tiger), 1 GO de RAM et un disque dur de 80 GO.

Une machine de plus de 5 ans peut parfaitement être utilisée au quotidien, sachant que les machines actuelles sont 3 à 4 fois plus puissantes, je pense que l'on décemment garder un mac portable pendant 5 ans... après il s'agit de choix personnels, étant entendu que la limite (hors panne) c'est la compatibilité avec les logiciels.


----------



## Motip (22 Juin 2012)

Apres le plus simple reste de rajouter ces 100... Car au prix de la becane autant le faire... Sur 5ans sa reste un investissement de 20.../ans pour eviter les lags... Que qa rame et surtout de se dire dans 2ans "putain j'aurais du prendre la version 8Go ..." Apres rien n'empeche de teste l'os suivant... Et de revenir sur l'ancien si l'on souhaite une fluiditée parfaite pour la bureautique, surf... Utilisation "basique"


----------



## abd9600 (22 Juin 2012)

Laubuntu a dit:


> Je plussoie.



J'ai du aller voir sur google pour savoir que ça veut dire que tu es d'accord !

Bon allé, j'attends encore 2 ou 3 autres accords avant de courir acheter mon macbook Air 4 Go de RAM.  Et promis, après 5 ans, je reviendrais pour confirmer (ou pas) que ces 4 Go de RAm étaient suffisant pour mon utilisation...


----------



## Laubuntu (22 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> J'ai du aller voir sur google pour savoir que ça veut dire que tu es d'accord !



Je pensais que c'était connu ; ça vient du fameux +1 pour appuyer l'opinion de son interlocuteur


----------



## adlc11 (22 Juin 2012)

Je viens de regarder une video sur youtube d'un macbook blanc (datant de au minimum 2 ans donc) avec seulement 2go de ram... Il fait tres bien tourner Lion, c'est juste un peu moins fluide.
Donc avec 4go ca devrait aller tout qeul je pense. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZzf9lJY3ZQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## abd9600 (22 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Je viens de regarder une video sur youtube d'un macbook blanc (datant de au minimum 2 ans donc) avec seulement 2go de ram... Il fait tres bien tourner Lion, c'est juste un peu moins fluide.
> Donc avec 4go ca devrait aller tout qeul je pense.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZzf9lJY3ZQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player




On est tous convaincu que 4 Go de RAM suffisent amplement pour l'instant (pour utilisation basique avec Lion ou même Mountain Lion), sinon Apple ne vendrait pas des machines avec cette configuration. 

La vraie question était : est-ce que ce sera encore suffisant dans 4 ans ? Pour moi, oui... (tjrs pour une utilisation basique).

Ceux qui prônent les 8 Go RAm, c'est parcequ'ils utilisent des logiciels lourds ou par sécurité car la RAM n'est plus extensible dans le futur... Mais pour moi, ça fait cher le filet de secours, surtout si je ne m'en sers pas...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h57 ---------


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------

Si j'achète le macbook Air et que je veux continuer à utiliser  des fichier word, excel avec mon pc de boulot, qu'est ce que je dois  installer sur mon macbook Air pour pouvoir lire / modifier ces fichiers  word, excel ?


----------



## adlc11 (22 Juin 2012)

Le mac de la vidéo n'a que 2Go, pas 4Go !

Donc Lion tourne très correctement avec un ancien Mac avec seulement 2Go de RAM !


----------



## abd9600 (22 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Le mac de la vidéo n'a que 2Go, pas 4Go !
> 
> Donc Lion tourne très correctement avec un ancien Mac avec seulement 2Go de RAM !



Biensur que Lion tourne très bien avec 2 Go de RAM, mais si tu fais tourner d'autres truc en même temps, et que tu fais du montage photos, ça va ramer un peu... et quand ça passeras sous Mountain Lion, ça ne s'améliorera pas...

Donc 4 Go RAM c'est très (très) bien pour maintenant, en utulisation basique, et ce sera bien pour dans 5 ans je crois...

Sinon, y en a qui achètent un macbook pro avec 16 GO de RAM, et utilisent aussi Lion ou Mountain Lion, mais ça dépend de leur autre utilisation...


----------



## subsole (22 Juin 2012)

Bon, on ne va pas passer Noël sur 4ou 8Go.
Depuis le début tu cherches tout pour argumenter en faveur de 4Go, alors prend 4Go. 
Il est évident que sur MacG vu le nombre d'inscrits, tu pourras toujours trouver des réponses qui vont dans le sens qui t'arrange. 
Mais aussi sur que deux Go de RAM peuvent faire """tourner""" Lion sur un vieux Mac,  tu finiras par t'arracher les cheveux, et par en être dégouté.
Deux petites choses quand pou finir  :
Lorsqu'on achète un MBA, on ne regarde plus à 150 pour la pérennisation du produit.
Pour une utilisation basique, tu n'as pas vraiment besoin d'un MBA, c'est un truc de geek, achète un mini PC, là tu feras vraiment des économies.


_C'est l'histoire d'un type _qui achète une voiture de luxe sport mais qui veut mettre uniquement  2 litres (de diesel) aux 100 kms.


----------



## abd9600 (22 Juin 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bon, on ne va pas passer Noël sur 4ou 8Go.
> Depuis le début tu cherches tout pour argumenter en faveur de 4Go, alors prend 4Go.
> Il est évident que sur MacG vu le nombre d'inscrits, tu pourras toujours trouver des réponses qui vont dans le sens qui t'arrange.
> Mais aussi sur que deux Go de RAM peuvent faire """tourner""" Lion sur un vieux Mac,  tu finiras par t'arracher les cheveux, et par en être dégouté.
> ...



Tu as tt à fait raison, et le nombre de msg que tu as postés sur ce forum me fait dire que tu dois avoir de l'expérience dans ce domaine. C'est vrai que je n'ai pas vraiment besoin d'un macbook Air mais je vais qd même le prendre et avec 8 Go de RAM, histoire de ne rien regretter. Mais je ne comprends pâs pq les autres marques (Asus, Acer,...) font des Pc aussi desgin et aussi puissant mais avec "seulement" 4 Go RAM soudés.

Une dernière question, un utilisateur de macbook Air devar tôt ou tard acheter des applications / logiciels sur Mac App Store ?


----------



## Laubuntu (22 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> Une dernière question, un utilisateur de macbook Air devar tôt ou tard acheter des applications / logiciels sur Mac App Store ?



C'est leur but mais perso je m'en suis servi une fois pour un jeu.
Le reste je trouve sur internet. Sites des développeurs, plateformes de téléchargement etc

mais de toute façon Apple mise sur la fin du disque. et ils font bien
mais je suis de la vieille, et achetant encore des CD aux artistes que j'aime... ça me freine énormément.


----------



## abd9600 (22 Juin 2012)

Laubuntu a dit:


> C'est leur but mais perso je m'en suis servi une fois pour un jeu.
> Le reste je trouve sur internet. Sites des développeurs, plateformes de téléchargement etc
> 
> mais de toute façon Apple mise sur la fin du disque. et ils font bien
> mais je suis de la vieille, et achetant encore des CD aux artistes que j'aime... ça me freine énormément.



ça me servira peut-être poir les futures mises à jours des OS ? ça s'achète aussi sur Mac App Store ?


----------



## Laubuntu (22 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> ça me servira peut-être poir les futures mises à jours des OS ? ça s'achète aussi sur Mac App Store ?



Exactement.
Lion est dispo sur l'App Store.
ML le sera sûrement bientôt.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Juin 2012)

1- On ne peut pas comparer un usage de type professionnel et un usage basique. 
Même avec ma "grosse bureautique" (gros fichiers .PDF, OCR, traitements basique d'images et de vidéos) j'ai 8GO sur ma machine mais j'aurais pu m'en passer sous Lion (je ne vois pas de différence).
2 - Je n'ai pas entendu dire que Moutain Lion était beaucoup plus gourmand que Lion.
3. La montée en RAM que l'on a pu voir ces dernières années n'est pas garantie de continuer.
4. En cinq ans, le simple fait de ne pas avoir la "bonne" carte graphique peut condamner une machine à ne pas pouvoir recevoir le dernier système, et la RAM n'y changera rien.

J'ai était sous Tiger avec une machine à 1,25GO de RAM. Ca allait. Par la suite j'ai eu une machine qui n'avait de base que 2GO et qui avait été légèrement accélérée par le passage à 4GO (fin 2008). Entre temps, avec Lion, le 2GO peut donner quelques ralentissements mais reste gérable pour un usage courant. On est mieux avec 4, donc, mais 8 me semble aboutir à gâcher son fric (et je parle en connaissance de cause). 
Sur cette base on peut estimer que dans 4 ou 5 ans, on sera avec 4 dans la situation d'un Lion à 2 GO avec un Moutain Lion pas forcément conseillé. Donc on peut penser qu'il vaut mieux mettre 8 GO. Mais c'est de la spéculation.

Et, comme je l'ai dit, un autre composant du système peut tout aussi bien avoir rendu votre système totalement obsolète (CG, processeur, voire trackpad ou modification complète du concept d'ordinateur)...

Alors, bon, Mme Irma...


----------



## adlc11 (23 Juin 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bon, on ne va pas passer Noël sur 4ou 8Go.
> Depuis le début tu cherches tout pour argumenter en faveur de 4Go, alors prend 4Go.
> Il est évident que sur MacG vu le nombre d'inscrits, tu pourras toujours trouver des réponses qui vont dans le sens qui t'arrange.
> Mais aussi sur que deux Go de RAM peuvent faire """tourner""" Lion sur un vieux Mac,  tu finiras par t'arracher les cheveux, et par en être dégouté.
> ...



Tu as parfaitement raison, on tourne en rond ^^ . 

Mais c'est quand même un très gros achat donc faut pas se tromper... Je pense prendre 8Go de RAM.

Mais comme le souligne "Le docteur" dans son message, l'ensemble des composants de la machine sont importants pour le futur.
C'est ça qui me paraît bizarre : pourquoi que le RAM dans ce cas ?

Bon, bon, je pense prendre le 8Go de ram, comme ça je ne regretterai pas.


----------



## subsole (23 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> C'est ça qui me paraît bizarre : pourquoi que le RAM dans ce cas ?



Parce que sur MBA on ne peut pas choisir la CG, (d'ailleurs il me semble que la CG utilise un peu la RAM sur ces modèles) mais on peut augmenter la RAM.


----------



## adlc11 (23 Juin 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Parce que sur MBA on ne peut pas choisir la CG, (d'ailleurs il me semble que la CG utilise un peu la RAM sur ces modèles) mais on peut augmenter la RAM.



et la RAM suffit à elle seule pour que le Mac ne rame pas trop dans 5 ans ?


----------



## subsole (23 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> et la RAM suffit à elle seule pour que le Mac ne rame pas trop dans 5 ans ?



Mes boules sont en panne , et c'est très douloureux d'avoir une vision claire à 5 ans. ^^

La quantité RAM contribue à ce que le MAC rame le moins possible, ainsi que la vitesse du DD, c'est pour cette raison qu'un SSD c'est "mieux"
Sinon, change de gamme, achète un MBP avec la meilleure CG disponible et gave-le de RAM et de SSD. 

En informatique 6 mois pour un ordinateur c'est déjà vieux, dans 5 ans ton Mac/PC  fera carrément parti de la préhistoire. :rateau:


----------



## adlc11 (23 Juin 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Mes boules sont en panne , et c'est très douloureux d'avoir une vision claire à 5 ans. ^^
> Sinon, achète un MBP avec la meilleure CG disponible et gave-le de RAM et de SSD.
> 
> En informatique 6 mois pour un ordinateur c'est déjà vieux, dans 5 ans ton Mac/PC  fera carrément parti de la préhistoire. :rateau:



Ah ça je me doute que ça va vite en informatique ! 

Et je me doute bien aussi que prendre le meilleur MBP haut de gamme serait beaucoup mieux... mais le budget compte, et je ne veux pas dépasser les 1200-1300 euros par là.
En plus, mettre un SSD sur le Pro coute 500 euros je crois, une petite voix dans ma tête me dit : nan mais ça va pas ?! ^^

J'étais, à la base,parti pour prendre un MBP 13". Mais le prix de ce dernier a augmenté, pour aucun changement. Le prix du Air 13" est maintenant au même prix, pour à peu près la même puissance, mais pas de lecteur CD et pas un stockage assez faible... 
Donc je pense prendre le macbook air 13", car je trouve qu'il vaut mieux son prix que le Pro 13"...

Mais est ce que c'est assuré à 100% que si je prends 8Go de RAM, ça ira dans 4-5 ans ? 
J'ai pas envi de me dire dans 3 ans : "les 8Go de RAM en plus ne servent à rien, ça rame quand même".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------

en fait, le macbook pro 13" à 1550 euros a un bien meilleur rapport qualité/prix ! 
je viens de m'en rendre compte ^^

Pour 300 euros de plus : Processeur i7, 8Go de RAM et 750Go de stockage... C'est paré pour 5 ans ça non ? 

c'est bizarre que le MacBook Air 13" à 1550 euros ne soit pas pareil... Il a juste plus d'espace sur le disque dur...


----------



## subsole (23 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Ahen fait, le macbook pro 13" à 1550 euros a un bien meilleur rapport qualité/prix !



 Nan, pour moi le meilleur rapport qualité prix c'est l'iMac 20,5 d'entrée de gamme (1.149,00 ).


----------



## sclicer (23 Juin 2012)

Moi par contre je me demande si il y a une incidence sur l'autonomie en mettant 8go ?


----------



## Zorglub38 (23 Juin 2012)

difqonapple a dit:


> Ca reste a prouvé, il parait que ML (Mountainlion) consomme à lui seule 4Go, il en faut donc un peu plus pour travailler décemment (rajoutes itunes et word et Vlc ==> En meme tps quasi sur que ça ramera)
> 
> La je fais des suppositions, ceux qui testent ML peuvent sans doute mieux t'aider


 

Salut,

Faut arrêter les mito la !!! la dernière phase de développement de ML est justement prévue pour qu'il ne consomme pas plus de ram que Lion !

Zorglub


----------



## Sly54 (23 Juin 2012)

L'intérêt de bcp de RAM est aussi, pour un OS donné, de ne pas se préoccuper du nb d'applications que l'on ouvre. Sans éteindre son ordi pdt plusieurs jours. C'est un confort "d'utilisation"

Perso je n'ai pas l'habitude de quitter mes applications : j'ouvre ce dont j'ai besoin à un instant _t_ et en fin de semaine, j'éteins mon ordi; je pouvais avoir 15 applications différentes ouvertes en même teps. Donc avec bcp de RAM, pas de pb


----------



## difqonapple (23 Juin 2012)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Faut arrêter les mito la !!! la dernière phase de développement de ML est justement prévue pour qu'il ne consomme pas plus de ram que Lion !
> 
> Zorglub




J'ai bien préciser qu'il parait. Ce ne sont que des retours (2potes) et des lectures. Je ne l'ai pas testé moi même d'ou mon "il parait"....C'est pas comme si j'avais affirmé qu'il consommait 4go....

Enfin soit...on verra 


Ajout: Et je pense pas pas que mes copains soit du genre à éteindre chaque jour leur mac...


----------



## robertodino (23 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Est ce que vous me garantissez à 100% que si je prends un Mac avec 8Go il ne ramera pas (ou beaucoup moins) dans 5 ans et qu'il sera toujours aussi véloce ? Est ce que c'est pareil pour le stockage ?



Désolé mais tu m'as bien fait rire. Soit tu est jeune, soit tu est...


----------



## adlc11 (23 Juin 2012)

... Soit je n'y connais rien en informatique. 
Ah oui c'est vrai, ça existe des gens qui ne connaissent pas grand chose en informarique...
Tu ne le savais pas ?... Soit tu es jeune, soit tu es...


----------



## JONYBLAZ (23 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> C'est vrai que je n'avais pas pensé à cet aspect là. Comme je le disais plus haut, ce serait mon premier Mac, donc aucune expérience. Effectivement, je n'ai pas 500  à mettre dans les logiciels par an, mais d'un autre côté, cette machine serait un "loisir" pour moi, et pas pour une utilisation pro.
> 
> Pour Office, ça veut dire quoi renouvelable 24 mois : uniquement si je veux passer à une nouvelle version ?
> 
> Ta dernière phrase était un peu dure, même si bcp de gens n'achètent effectivement pas tous les logiciels...



pour ma part je trouve que 4go de ram suffise largement pour un commencement


----------



## robertodino (23 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> ... Soit je n'y connais rien en informatique.
> Ah oui c'est vrai, ça existe des gens qui ne connaissent pas grand chose en informarique...
> Tu ne le savais pas ?... Soit tu es jeune, soit tu es...



Non désolé, tu tourne autour du pot. 


16 est mieux que 8 qui est mieux que 4. 


8 c'est le minimum pour être à l'aise. Oublie les 4 go, tu le regretteras dans pas longtemps. Voilà. C'est simple, non?


----------



## abd9600 (23 Juin 2012)

J'étais persuadé de commander le 8 Go ram ce lundi (je ne veux effectivement pas attendre Noël) mais vous me refaite douter. Je suis quasi sur que 4 Go ram me suffiraient amplement maintenant mais j ai juste peur que les spéculations qui disent qu'il faudra tjrs plus de ram dans le futur soient vraies et que je me retrouve avec un veau dans 5 ans. 

Et comme le dit alexious, c'est un investissement et c'est normal qu'on se pose des questions et qu'on essaie de profiter des conseils de personnes expérimentés. 

J'ai en effet pas envie de gaspiller mon argent pour 8 Go de ram si ça ne m'apporte rien.


----------



## robertodino (23 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> J'ai en effet pas envie de gaspiller mon argent pour 8 Go de ram si ça ne m'apporte rien.



Tu peux penser ce que tu veux, 8 go seront toujours mieux que 4. 


Et tu sais pourquoi? C'est comme l'AirBag d'une voiture. Même si on n'en a pas besoin, on est bien content de l'avoir en cas de besoin.


Après il faut arrêter de demander si on pourra garder une machine pendant cinq ans ou moins. C'est imprévisible ce genre de choses, on ne peut que supposer. Personne n'a de réponse à cette question.

En plus avec Apple qui aime proposer des nouvelles technologies, une machine peut devenir obsolète très rapidement. 


Ma devise est la suivante: Ram à bloc, proc moyenne gamme, CG à jour sans être au top, SSD de taille moyenne (256go)


----------



## Le docteur (23 Juin 2012)

Il faut juste que tu te dise qu'il y a une possibilité pour qu'effectivement tu te sentes_ un peu_ à l'étroit dans quelques années avec 4GO. Ce n'est pas sûr, comme certains l'affirment, mais c'est effectivement possible. À toi d'évaluer si tu veux mettre 100 euros de plus pour parer à cette éventualité.
C'est aussi une question d'usage et de ta volonté de garder une machine _très_ réactive...


----------



## robertodino (24 Juin 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il faut juste que tu te dise qu'il y a une possibilité pour qu'effectivement tu te sentes_ un peu_ à l'étroit dans quelques années avec 4GO. Ce n'est pas sûr, comme certains l'affirment, mais c'est effectivement possible. À toi d'évaluer si tu veux mettre 100 euros de plus pour parer à cette éventualité.
> C'est aussi une question d'usage et de ta volonté de garder une machine _très_ réactive...



Justement, mieux vaut investir 100 en plus que de regretter ça quelques mois après, quitte à retarder l'achat d'un mois afin d'accumuler les fonds quand on est étudiant...


----------



## adlc11 (24 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Non désolé, tu tourne autour du pot.
> 
> 
> 16 est mieux que 8 qui est mieux que 4.
> ...



Tu vois qu'il y a d'autres manières de le dire... 

Faut pas etre méchant comme ça, ça nous rabaisse nous parce qu'on passe pour de vrais c*ns auprès des autres, et ça te rabaisse toi avec la petitesse de ton mécontentement : un forum, c'est fait pour spéculer, pour discuter sans s'énerver, le topic peut faire 1page ou 100 pages, on s'en fout, le principal c'est que tout ça soit constructif, et ça l'est là, jusqu'à que tu viennes.

Pour revenir au topid :
C'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux partir sur 8go, au moins, on est sur que ça ira... 
Et puis sur apple.fr tu peux payer en 60 fois, donc rajouter 100 euros ça ne se verra meme pas dans la facture.


----------



## rp33 (24 Juin 2012)

Pour répondre à la question originelle : tout dépend de ce que tu fais avec ton ordi.
C'est exactement la même chose qu'avec n'importe quel autre ordi. S'il tu n'as un ordi que pour faire de la bureautique, du net et lire des vidéos (comme la plupart des gens, ne nous leurrons pas), 4Go, c'est même beaucoup trop. Mon "vieux" PC de 4 ans avec ses 3 Go est aussi rapide que mon Macbook Air pour les tâches de tous les jours (y compris retouches graphiques légères et quelques montages vidéos non pro).

Si tu fais très souvent de la retouche de (très) grosses images (j'entend de la PAO pro sous Photoshop et illustrator) et de vidéos, 8 Go sera un plus, mais de toute façon, ce sera le processeur du MacBook Air qui va te faire arracher les cheveux : l'ordi est bien trop faiblard pour une utilisation régulière de ce genre d'outils.

Il faudrait un peu arrêter avec cette guéguerre stupide de course au proc et à la RAM quand on n'en a pas besoin !


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juin 2012)

rp33 a dit:


> Il faudrait un peu arrêter avec cette guéguerre stupide de course au proc et à la RAM quand on n'en a pas besoin !


Ca n'est pas une guéguerre stupide du "plus gros" : c'est une réflexion sur la pérennité (plusieurs années) d'une machine non upgradable. Donc une tentative d'anticipation


----------



## robertodino (24 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Tu vois qu'il y a d'autres manières de le dire...
> 
> Faut pas etre méchant comme ça, ça nous rabaisse nous parce qu'on passe pour de vrais c*ns auprès des autres, et ça te rabaisse toi avec la petitesse de ton mécontentement : un forum, c'est fait pour spéculer, pour discuter sans s'énerver, le topic peut faire 1page ou 100 pages, on s'en fout, le principal c'est que tout ça soit constructif, et ça l'est là, jusqu'à que tu viennes.
> 
> ...



Alexous, je voulais pas être méchant avec mon premier post. Mais quand dix personnes te disent que 8go c'est mieux... Franchement pas besoin de se poser la question, tu sais j'ai fait la même faute avec le premier MBA, donc je connais. La je suis en attente du MacBook Retina de base, par contre je l'ai configuré avec 16go sans me poser de questions. 

Après ce qui me fait vraiment rire c'est les gens qui demandent qu'on leur garantisse que leur machine tiendra à 100% pendant 5 ans. Désolé mais c'est plus fort que moi ce genre de question...


----------



## Marksanders (24 Juin 2012)

J'ai un mba i5 4go 2012 et pour une utilisation basic comme cité ci dessus non professionnel..me suffise amplement..et en générale je garde 2 ans voir 3 mes MacBook


----------



## Le docteur (24 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Justement, mieux vaut investir 100 en plus que de regretter ça quelques mois après, quitte à retarder l'achat d'un mois afin d'accumuler les fonds quand on est étudiant...



Je ne dis pas le contraire, c'est pour ça que je dis qu'il faut juste réfléchir un peu et voir selon ses besoins et intérêts...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------




rp33 a dit:


> Pour répondre à la question originelle : tout dépend de ce que tu fais avec ton ordi.
> C'est exactement la même chose qu'avec n'importe quel autre ordi. S'il tu n'as un ordi que pour faire de la bureautique, du net et lire des vidéos (comme la plupart des gens, ne nous leurrons pas), 4Go, c'est même beaucoup trop. Mon "vieux" PC de 4 ans avec ses 3 Go est aussi rapide que mon Macbook Air pour les tâches de tous les jours (y compris retouches graphiques légères et quelques montages vidéos non pro).
> 
> Si tu fais très souvent de la retouche de (très) grosses images (j'entend de la PAO pro sous Photoshop et illustrator) et de vidéos, 8 Go sera un plus, mais de toute façon, ce sera le processeur du MacBook Air qui va te faire arracher les cheveux : l'ordi est bien trop faiblard pour une utilisation régulière de ce genre d'outils.
> ...


Non, 4 GO ce nest pas trop pour de la bureautique. C'est correct... 
Il y a "bureautique" et "bureautique" ... Va faire joujou avec mes fichiers .PDF de 1GO, par exemple, avec 2GO...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------




Marksanders a dit:


> J'ai un mba i5 4go 2012 et pour une utilisation basic comme cité ci dessus non professionnel..me suffise amplement..et en générale je garde 2 ans voir 3 mes MacBook


Moi je les garde trois quand ils explosent en vol, mais je vise 5 ou 7 ans, voire plus si possible... (le mien n'est est pas encore tout à fait à 4 ans, mais j'espère bien qu'il va largement les dépasser)...


----------



## Solun' (25 Juin 2012)

Ca me fait un peu peur, ces histoires de 4 Go consommés par ML... *Qui peut confirmer ?*

Pourtant il me semble que ce serait temps de faire l'upgrade de mon MBP sous SL : les solutions "bricoles" pour utiliser iCloud, etc. ne vont pas faire très longtemps.

Mais je suis limité à 6 Go il me semble, et encore, ça me coûterait 85...

Peut-être qu'il faut que je bricole encore qqs temps sous SL finalement.

Pour donner un élément de réponse à l'instigateur du post, mon MBP n'a pas encore 4 ans, je l'ai upgradé une fois déjà en RAM (4Go au lieu de 2 au départ) et avec un SSD. Il tourne niquel (et avec un écran mat !), mais il a déjà pris un sérieux coup de vieux. Difficile de rester dans la course 5 ans ! Ce qui me semble bloquant d'ici peu : la RAM pour continuer à suivre les changements d'OS, ou alors accepter de ne pas bénéficier des dernières fonctionnalités.

En cause aussi : la politique d'obsolescence d'Apple. Que les services MobileMe ne soient plus accessibles via iCloud sous SL (carnet d'adresses notamment, mais on apprécierait aussi "rappels" et "notes").

Donc, ce n'est pas que la matériel vieillisse, c'est qu'il ne puisse plus suivre les évolutions logicielles


----------



## Anthony (25 Juin 2012)

Solun' a dit:


> En cause aussi : la politique d'obsolescence d'Apple. Que les services MobileMe ne soient plus accessibles via iCloud sous SL (carnet d'adresses notamment, mais on apprécierait aussi "rappels" et "notes").



Le prochain qui commence à évoquer l'expression «*obsolescence programmée*», je relève son IP, je débarque et je lui en colle une : va falloir arrêter avec ce mythe.  Sous SL, tu peux en fait accéder aux données iCloud, c'est juste un peu plus compliqué : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/244342/guide-utiliser-icloud-sur-un-vieux-mac-et-un-vieil-iphone Suffisamment compliqué pour que les gens les plus paresseux ne se posent pas la question du remplacement de leur Mac *ce n'est pas de l'obs. programmée, c'est de l'obs. déclenchée, nuance.

Sinon, je rappelle quand même que la RAM, c'est fait pour être utilisé : tant mieux que 4 Go sur 6 soient utilisés ! C'est vrai par contre que si c'est constant et que tu n'as pas un SSD derrière, la swap est gênante. Pour utiliser les bêtas de ML depuis le début (mais chut), je n'ai pas constaté une augmentation de l'occupation mémoire drastique. Mais il faut dire que c'est rarement le système qui m'inquiète de ce côté là, mais plutôt les applications tierces.


----------



## Le docteur (25 Juin 2012)

Ca ne veut effectivement rien dire : X consomme 2GO au départ. Les nerdZ sous ZardoZ me les ont assez brisé menu avec des allégations de ce genre-là quand leur système est passé au super prefetch. Ils n'ont jamais compris que ce n'était pas le système qui prenait de la RAM mais le système plus le préchargement. 

Sinon ce n'est pas parce qu'on a créé récemment le mot *d'obsolescence programmée* pour qualifier une tendance réelle de l'industrie que le concept est faux en soi. Maintenant qu'on la déclenche ou qu'on la programme ... L'essentiel, c'est qu'elle soit là ...
Interrogeons notre obsession d'un monde en expansion, si on veut s'en prendre à la racine.

Disons en tout cas que c'est le problème posé par toute entreprise dans la société capitaliste : 

1. On vend quelque chose 
2. On augmente sa taille pour satisfaire une demande de plus en plus importante.
3. A un moment on est emmerdé parce que la taille qu'on a prise est trop importante pour ce qu'il reste à vendre.
4. On cherche de nouveaux débouchés, y compris dans le domaine qu'on occupait pour pouvoir survivre en gardant la taille qu'on a  maintenant...

Pour la suite, voir le concept d'extinction massive


----------



## Solun' (25 Juin 2012)

Et ben... on est bien reçu sur ce fil 

Je sais bien qu'on peut bidouiller pour avoir iCloud sous SL, c'est plutôt simple pour Mail et iCal, mais ça l'est moins pour Address Book, alors que ça pourrait l'être à mon humble avis. Et je ne trouve pas ça très normal de priver les utilisateurs fidèles de Apple (ayant même payé pour MobileMe) des fonctions (identiques) de base de iCloud sous SL. Ca me paraît vraiment un blocage volontaire, donc politique de la part d'Apple.

Effectivement, je pourrais passer sous ML pour éviter ce déboire et d'autres à venir : mon "vieux" MBP est éligible, mais du coup, je me pose la question de la RAM. Actuellement avec 4Go, et grâce au SSD je pense, tout va bien. Mais sous ML ? Apparemment ces MBP 4,1 peuvent accepter 6Go (et non 4Go comme le dit Apple), mais ça coûte cher (85), d'où mon doute à l'heure de passer sous ML...

Ca me paraît simple. Mais je n'ai pas la réponse pour la conso de RAM de ML, juste quelques rumeurs sur les forums. La question reste ouverte. Merci.


----------



## AdrienneirdA (26 Juin 2012)

Solun' a dit:


> Et ben... on est bien reçu sur ce fil
> 
> Je sais bien qu'on peut bidouiller pour avoir iCloud sous SL, c'est plutôt simple pour Mail et iCal, mais ça l'est moins pour Address Book, alors que ça pourrait l'être à mon humble avis. Et je ne trouve pas ça très normal de priver les utilisateurs fidèles de Apple (ayant même payé pour MobileMe) des fonctions (identiques) de base de iCloud sous SL. Ca me paraît vraiment un blocage volontaire, donc politique de la part d'Apple.
> 
> ...



Pour la consommation de RAM pour ML, il suffit de se rendre sur le site d'Apple pour voit qu'il indique, que ML nécessite 2go de RAM


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2012)

AdrienneirdA a dit:


> Pour la consommation de RAM pour ML, il suffit de se rendre sur le site d'Apple pour voit qu'il indique, que ML nécessite 2go de RAM


Ca c'est le minimum pour faire tourner ML.

Mais après ca peut être bien qu'on puisse lancer des applications sans tout faire ramer  Et je n'ai même pas parlé de Safari avec 10 onglets ouverts en même temps


----------



## Solun' (26 Juin 2012)

Voilà, c'est exactement ça : ce serait bien que la mise à jour vers un nouvel OS - nécessaire dans mon cas pour garder les mêmes fonctions qu'auparavant avec MobileMe - ne fasse pas ramer une machine pas si vieille et régulièrement mise à jour...


----------



## AdrienneirdA (27 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca c'est le minimum pour faire tourner ML.
> 
> Mais après ca peut être bien qu'on puisse lancer des applications sans tout faire ramer  Et je n'ai même pas parlé de Safari avec 10 onglets ouverts en même temps



Oui je suis d'accord, bah avec 4GO (soit le double conseiller), ça devrait aller hein ..


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juin 2012)

AdrienneirdA a dit:


> Oui je suis d'accord, bah avec 4GO (soit le double conseiller), ça devrait aller hein ..


Ca dépend des tes applications ouvertes en même et de quelles applications on parle


----------



## adlc11 (27 Juin 2012)

Perso, je n'ouvre jamais plein de truc en même temps... 

Souvent, j'ouvre internet avec 5 onglets, iTunes ou un autre lecteur pour écouter de la musique (parfois non), et en même temps lire des vidéos sur YouTube...

4Go suffisent actuellement pour faire ça, comme vos messages le soulignent, mais dans 3 ans ce sera pareil ?


----------



## AdrienneirdA (27 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Perso, je n'ouvre jamais plein de truc en même temps...
> 
> Souvent, j'ouvre internet avec 5 onglets, iTunes ou un autre lecteur pour écouter de la musique (parfois non), et en même temps lire des vidéos sur YouTube...
> 
> 4Go suffisent actuellement pour faire ça, comme vos messages le soulignent, mais dans 3 ans ce sera pareil ?



Comment prévoir pour dans 3 ans ? Pour ma part je garde mes macs 3 ans maxi, du coup je prend ce que j'ai besoin besoin sur le moment ..  Après il vrai que après 3 ans, ça peut devenir juste. Et encore là, ça dépend de l'utilisation et de l'évolution des OS qu'on ne peut pas prévoir


----------



## lyrane (27 Juin 2012)

j'ai le mb air 2011 de base avec 4go de ram mais c'est un ordi prévu juste pour écrire, retoucher quelques photos et surfer sur le net quand je ne suis pas chez moi donc il tourne à la perfection... après je sais que je le revendrai peut être dans une bonne année voire deux maximum...

Donc tout dépend de ce que tu veux en faire !


----------



## robertodino (14 Juillet 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> 4Go suffisent actuellement pour faire ça, comme vos messages le soulignent, mais dans 3 ans ce sera pareil ?



Oh mais t'est dur de la feuille toi? Personne ne peut répondre à ce genre de questions. Il suffit qu'une nouvelle technologie émerge dans deux ans pour rendre obsolète les tecnos d'aujourd'hui...

Sinon achète toi un Mac Pro avec 64go de Ram, là il est possible que ça suffise à 100%, voir même pour les cinq années à venir...

http://store.apple.com/lu/configure/MD771FN/A?


----------



## hell0world (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

MBA 4 Go de RAM pour moi, et tout marche nickel...
Et quand je dis tout, je parle de logiciels de montage vidéo assez gourmands, comme de jeux vidéos récents (fifa 12...).

Prendre 8 Go, ça ne fera pas de mal au Mac c'est sûr, mais je pense que la plupart des utilisateurs trouveront leur bonheur avec 4Go.

Et puis qui n'aura pas changer d'ordinateur dans 10 ans ?


----------



## robertodino (14 Juillet 2012)

hell0world a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> MBA 4 Go de RAM pour moi, et tout marche nickel...
> Et quand je dis tout, je parle de logiciels de montage vidéo assez gourmands, comme de jeux vidéos récents (fifa 12...).
> ...



Pourquoi se limiter à 4 si on peut en avoir 8? À ne pas oublier que la configuration soudée ne changera pas, nos habitudes par contre peuvent changer, tu feras quoi quand tu seras juste en RAM?


----------



## 314-r (14 Juillet 2012)

J'achèterai un Retina...


----------



## robertodino (14 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> J'achèterai un Retina...



LoL, pas mal ^^


----------



## Le docteur (14 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Pourquoi se limiter à 4 si on peut en avoir 8? À ne pas oublier que la configuration soudée ne changera pas, nos habitudes par contre peuvent changer, tu feras quoi quand tu seras juste en RAM?



... ou pas...
ce que ça changera, c'est 100 roros...


----------



## robertodino (14 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> ... ou pas...
> ce que ça changera, c'est 100 roros...



Coucou Le Docteur, je comprends. Si on débourse entre 1049 et 2299&#8364; pour un MacBook Air on peut aussi mettre 100&#8364; dans la RAM, même étant étudiant. Après c'est mon avis, il y a sûrement des gens au budget limité qui ne peuvent pas mettre un euro de plus. Dans un tel cas c'est à se demander si un MBA est le choix à faire...

Ps: toi qui est enseignant en France, tu est déjà en vacances? Pour nous au Lux c'est du 10 juillet au 15 Septembre. Pareil pour vous?


----------



## Le docteur (15 Juillet 2012)

Non, nous on reprend débit septembre, voire fin août. Et je devrais être en vacance début juillet vu que je ne suis pas payé pour juillet-août ... Mais avec les bacs ça s'est fini lundi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------

Début...pas débit.


----------



## Bambouille (15 Juillet 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Une machine de plus de 5 ans peut parfaitement être utilisée au quotidien, sachant que les machines actuelles sont 3 à 4 fois plus puissantes, je pense que l'on décemment garder un mac portable pendant 5 ans... après il s'agit de choix personnels,* étant entendu que la limite (hors panne) c'est la compatibilité avec les logiciels*.



Non, la limite actuelle d'un ordinateur c'est Internet qui l'impose.
L'iBook ou le PM G4 de ma signature sont parfaitement fonctionnel sous Tiger avec les logiciels tel que Office 2004, Suite CS, etc... avec la Ram poussée à fond.
Par contre pour afficher la moindre page Internet c'est une autre histoire.
C'est d'ailleurs à cause de ça que j'ai sorti le chéquier.

Dans 5 ans, n'importe quel Mac sera toujours aussi performant avec son OS dédié et les applis qui vont bien mais sera à la rue sur le net et ce quelque soit la mémoire embarquée !


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

5 ans et 16Go de DDR3: je pense que tu seras pas tant à la rue que cela qd même


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2012)

4 ou 8 franchement cela ne me préoccupe guère je préfère investir dans un SDD


----------



## hell0world (15 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Pourquoi se limiter à 4 si on peut en avoir 8? À ne pas oublier que la configuration soudée ne changera pas, nos habitudes par contre peuvent changer, tu feras quoi quand tu seras juste en RAM?



Et tu feras quoi quand 8Go de RAM ça deviendra juste ?..
Et pourquoi pas un SSD de 512Go ? Et un écran retina ? Et un icore 7 ?
Et au final, pourquoi pas un Mac à 3000 euros ???

Si on commence à se poser ce genre de questions on peut aller très loin.
En vue de la vitesse à laquelle tout ça évolue, la réalité, c'est que pour rester dans le coup niveau performances, il faut changer d'ordinateur tous le 4-5 ans. 

Il y a quelques semaines, j'étais encore sur un PC acheté il y a 5 ans, qui embarquait 1Go de DDR2... Le top à l'époque. Il commençait vraiment à ramer, mais il a su tenir admirablement 

Tout ça pour dire que tout dépend de ce qu'on veut en fait... Mais pour ceux qui désirent un mac pour un minimum de frais, le petit 13 pouces s'en sortira très bien avec 4go de RAM, sauf si on compte monter un film de 3h35 avec...

L'argent paye tout hein :rateau:


----------



## subsole (15 Juillet 2012)

hell0world a dit:


> E la réalité, c'est que pour rester dans le coup niveau performances, il faut changer d'ordinateur tous le 4-5 ans.
> 
> Il y a quelques semaines, j'étais encore sur un PC acheté il y a 5 ans, qui embarquait 1Go de DDR2... Le top à l'époque. I


La ""réalité c'est que si tu veux (a besoin de) faire évoluer ton portable, prend un MBP classique dans le cas contraire un MBA ou Retina.
L'autre réalité, tu étais tellement habitué à une machine lente (et je suis sympa)  que n'importe quel bousin t'aurait paru une bombe.


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

Ouais encore que l'on voit une stagnation des besoins en terme de perfs de machines...

Dans 5 ans: je pense, les besoins en DDR auront changés oui mais pas tant que cela...


----------



## adlc11 (15 Juillet 2012)

je pense que la question que l'on se pose un peu tous est la suivante : est ce que (seulement) plein de RAM suffit à rentabiliser un achat ? Ou est ce que c'est carrément tous les composants qu'il faudrait faire évoluer pour rester avec une machine pas trop lente ?


----------



## robertodino (15 Juillet 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> je pense que la question que l'on se pose un peu tous est la suivante : est ce que (seulement) plein de RAM suffit à rentabiliser un achat ? Ou est ce que c'est carrément tous les composants qu'il faudrait faire évoluer pour rester avec une machine pas trop lente ?



Pour moi il est logique de mettre 8go sur le MBA, pour 100 je ne me pose même pas la question.


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

c'est fct de l'utilisation que l'on a de la machine...

8Go c'est une moyenne


----------



## robertodino (15 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> c'est fct de l'utilisation que l'on a de la machine...
> 
> 8Go c'est une moyenne



Oui tu as raison, cela dépend de la machine. 

Par contre il est logique que l'on ne va pas acheter un MBA pour faire du Rendering, donc le besoin en Ram pour une utilisation lambda est de 4-8 go de nos jours. La Ram étant soudée il vaut mieux opter pour 8go car:

* Si dans un an tu auras besoin de cette puissance elle sera là pour 100 en plus.

* Si tu as besoin de cette puissance et la Ram n'est pas là car soudée ça pourrait revenir à +- 1000 si il y'a besoin de changer de machine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------




hell0world a dit:


> Et tu feras quoi quand 8Go de RAM ça deviendra juste ?..
> Et pourquoi pas un SSD de 512Go ? Et un écran retina ? Et un icore 7 ?
> Et au final, pourquoi pas un Mac à 3000



Totalement faux. 

Pour 100 le double en Ram, c'est pas la mer à boire non plus...


----------



## Le docteur (15 Juillet 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Non, la limite actuelle d'un ordinateur c'est Internet qui l'impose.
> L'iBook ou le PM G4 de ma signature sont parfaitement fonctionnel sous Tiger avec les logiciels tel que Office 2004, Suite CS, etc... avec la Ram poussée à fond.
> Par contre pour afficher la moindre page Internet c'est une autre histoire.
> C'est d'ailleurs à cause de ça que j'ai sorti le chéquier.
> ...





Tout à fait exact. Mon PowerBook est à la rue sur le Web. Le nombre de saloperies inutiles dont s'est d'ailleurs encombré le Web ces dernières années.
Personnellement je chie sur le Web 2.0, par exemple et toutes les merdouilles en javascript qui polluent Internet de nos jours...


----------



## adlc11 (16 Juillet 2012)

C'est vrai que 100 euros pour le double de ram, c'est pas la mer à boire... 
Donc je vais prendre 8go, je suis convaincu

Au moins, je serai rassuré pour l'avenir


----------



## robertodino (16 Juillet 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> C'est vrai que 100 euros pour le double de ram, c'est pas la mer à boire...
> Donc je vais prendre 8go, je suis convaincu
> 
> Au moins, je serai rassuré pour l'avenir



Très bon choix, dit toi que pour 100&#8364; en plus tu n'auras aucun regret...

Et crois moi... les regrets souvent c'est ce qui fait le plus mal, bien plus que 100&#8364; de plus dans le porte-monnaie. 

De toute façon Mountain Lion sera bien plus à l'aise avec 8go, c'est indiscutable.


----------



## 314-r (17 Juillet 2012)

Dans cette discussion,
au fond il y a ceux qui font confiance,
et puis ceux qui "prévoient'...

Je dis ça sans jugement aucun.

Il va tout de même bien falloir un jour vivre au présent... 

Avoir un short rouge ou bleu n'empêche pas de jouer au football (ah c'est puissant ça tiens !)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Il va tout de même bien falloir un jour vivre au présent...



Le présent qui permet de voir venir, disons vers le moyen terme, fait pencher la balance en faveur des 8 Go ... même si d'ici 3-5 ans des 4 Go, seraient encore toujours suffisant pour la plupart d'entre nous.

Il vaut mieux avoir un processeur moins poussé (i5 au lieu d'un i7) et plus de Ram, que le contraire. Par contre un SSD est un réel plus.


----------



## robertodino (17 Juillet 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Le présent qui permet de voir venir, disons vers le moyen terme, fait pencher la balance en faveur des 8 Go ... même si d'ici 3-5 ans des 4 Go, seraient encore toujours suffisant pour la plupart d'entre nous.
> 
> Il vaut mieux avoir un processeur moins poussé (i5 au lieu d'un i7) et plus de Ram, que le contraire. Par contre un SSD est un réel plus.



Bien dit


----------



## 314-r (17 Juillet 2012)

Encore une fois, tout dépend de l'utilisation que l'on en a,
des contraintes de production...

En amateur, je peux toujours travailler sur mon Powerbook
et y prendre du plaisir... pour pas cher.
Dessus je fais encore tourner la CS3, 
bon, c'est un jeu de patience mais ça le fait,
très loin de ce que peut essayer de nous imposer le discours marketing,
et c'est d'autant plus jouissif que de sentir le petit vent frais de l'autonomie...
La maison n'est pas grande mais finie de payer !
Le truc est d'avoir des softs adaptés et stables,
la contrainte stimule l'intelligence...

Chez les pros, on raisonne investissement, TVA, amortissement, client...
Une toute autre histoire.

Et le passionné de 3D (par exemple) aura tendance à se fabriquer son outil avec précision, en adéquation avec ses besoins et ressources, pour moins cher justement.

Vouloir se mettre à l'abri de toute frustration c'est se priver d'un des plus beaux moteurs de l'existence.  
Vivre pour demain, s'épuiser en conjectures.



Hugh !


----------



## Le docteur (21 Juillet 2012)

L'a pas tort !!!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (24 Juillet 2012)

je tombe sur ce fil en cherchant autre chose mais ca me fait mediter.

En fait, le reel probleme, c'est qu'apple soude sa RAM sur les MBA.
Est-ce vraiment techniquement utile ca pour contruire un MBA?

J'en suis encore sur mon macbook unibody de 2008 de base, dont le disque est passé de 160Go a 1To et la ram de 2Go a 4Go; et peut-etre a 8go bientot, ca me coute 45e (et je transfere les 2x2go du mb vers des slot libres de mon imac, c'est tout benef).

J'adore mon MB car il passe les annees sans problemes (un bloc d'alu indestructible et qui a toujours une mega belle gueule a coté des portables actuels que je voit en magasins) mais surtout il peut evoluer (Leopard, Snow Leo, Lion (bof), voyons le Moutain Lion maintenant).

Dommage que les MBA ne puissent pas prendre le meme chemin, je m'en serais bien pris un dans qq annees.


----------



## 314-r (24 Juillet 2012)

Oui, voilà ce qu'on pourrait qualifier d' "encollade"...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Juillet 2012)

pas bien compris ce que tru vouilais mais j'le prends bien


----------



## robertodino (25 Juillet 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> pas bien compris ce que tru vouilais mais j'le prends bien



Moi non plus j'ai pas compris


----------



## 314-r (25 Juillet 2012)

... juste une allusion aux composants collés... rien contre qui que ce fut...


----------



## Le docteur (25 Juillet 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> je tombe sur ce fil en cherchant autre chose mais ca me fait mediter.
> 
> En fait, le reel probleme, c'est qu'apple soude sa RAM sur les MBA.
> Est-ce vraiment techniquement utile ca pour contruire un MBA?



Non, mais pour continuer à vendre du matériel, c'est vachement utile.

On va invoquer les démons :"Obsolescence programmée" !!!!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> ... juste une allusion aux composants collés... rien contre qui que ce fut...



ah je vois 



Le docteur a dit:


> Non, mais pour continuer à vendre du matériel, c'est vachement utile.
> 
> On va invoquer les démons :"Obsolescence programmée" !!!!




on peut penser que pour des question d'integration dans un MBA, c'est peut etre necessaire (j'en sais rien)

J'hesite a me faire un avis tranché car autant c'est chiant sur un MBA, autant c'est simple de changer le DD ou de la RAM sur mon MB 
(alors qu'avant ca, sur mes portables HP ou autres, ca pouvait se changer en theorie mais c'etait vraiment un misere a demonter ces trucs en plastic mal fichus et puis on trouve jamais le bon tuto, la bonne RAM compatible ou une anerie du genre)


----------



## AmenToi (3 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Etant dans la situation à peu près identiques de l'auteur, voulant donc m'acheter mon premier mac d'ici la fin du mois, j'en profite pour poster ici.

Après avoir lu attentivement les 9 pages, il en ressort que "plus c'est mieux et nécessaires", ce qui n'est pas faux en soi dans la théorie, mais dans la pratique...

Je lis les "dans 2 ans tu pourras plus rien faire sans que tout beug", "ton ordinateur ne servira à rien et tu le regretteras", "tu ne pourras pas faire telle ou telle chose sans que ça explose" et je tiens à rassurer les néophites (ou semi-néophites tels que moi) en informatique.

j'ai l'impression que c'est sur tous les forums d'informatique que les réponses sont identiques. Que ce soit PC ou mac, de bureau ou portable, c'est "prends un truc super puissant, tu seras tranquille". La vraie réponse demeure plus dans "prends un truc qui te convient".

Je me dirige vers un macbook air non pas parce que c'est ce qui est le moins cher mais parce que le poids, la puissance, la taille font que pour écrire mes cours, lire des vidéos, photos ou une utilisation basique comme ça, c'est suffisant. Et puis disons le, le mac c'est quand même un bijou luxueux. Si on veut vraiment bidouiller et faire évoluer avec des composants dernier cri, qu'on ne me dise pas que c'est ce qu'il faut.

Dans l'entreprise où je suis actuellement, on tourne sur des pentium IV, avec windows XP, 2GO de ram qui a 6 ans. Internet, word, powerpoint marchent très bien. Ce ne sont peut être pas les dernières versions mais l'utilisation bureautique classique est parfaitement opérationnelle.

Donc plutôt que réfléchir à la durée de rentabilisation de l'objet, si dans 15 ans ça marchera toujours ou des choses comme ça, il faut réfléchir à l'utilisation. Si c'est pour faire marcher 3DS Max en utilisant iTunes à fond et en regardant un film en même temps, le macbook air n'a aucun intérêt.

Si 'est pour écrire ses cours, surfer sur internet, regarder des films et transférer ses photos de vacance, c'est, d'après tous les retours et l'utilisation pratique que j'ai pu avoir en magasin, largement suffisant. Et quant à la question de savoir si dans 5 ans ça marchera toujours, écoute les conseils de ceux qui te disent que les dernières versions ne tourneront probablement pas toutes de manière adéquate, mais que tu pourras tout à fait te faire plaisir avec l'utilisation que tu en as.

Le premier iPhone a 5 ans, qui l'a encore dans la rue ? Pourtant le prix était conséquent.

100 en plus pour la RAM c'est pas d'une obligation absolue, c'est mieux. D'autant que lorsqu'on veut s'acheter un mac, on a le budget ou on achète autre chose, si on commence à compter au centime près avec Apple...Et puis prendre un prêt de la même durée que pour une voiture, tout ça pour acheter un macbook.. Il ne faut pas non plus partir dans la psychose du "ah mais demain ça sera mieux". Parce que de toute façon, demain, ça le sera.


----------



## Dthibault (3 Août 2012)

Moi je suis passé à 8Go (J'avais 2Go de RAM au départ), au moins, je n'ai plus à me soucier du "J'espère qu'il me reste de la RAM" ou "Mince je met combien si je virtualise...".

Avec 8Go au moins, je suis tranquille.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (3 Août 2012)

j'ai alors rien mais rien compris...  tu reprends tout et son inverse, semble distribuer des conseils alors que c'est toi qui en cherche, ... bref... ni queue ni tete.. a refaire 

ps: l'iphone d'il y a 5 ans, c'est peut etre parce qu'il est pas "upgradabeul" qu'on en voit plus dans les rues aujourdhui. Tout comme ton futur MBA (du coup je comprends pas ta demo)

Ceci dit, prends le mac qui te va, je pousse pas a la course a l'armement, mais juste de voir a moyen terme pour ceux qui oublient des fois leur futur (ouh c'est classe comme conclusion ca, bon tant pis, je laisse comme ca )


----------



## AmenToi (3 Août 2012)

Je ne cherche pas de conseil, j'ai déjà eu tout ce qu'il me fallait auparavant.

J'aime bien quand même les réponses que je vois, autant pour moi que pour les autres plus tôt dans ce topic que dans d'autres, ça a un mac alors ça se doit d'être hautain et de rajouter un "". (j'anticipe la réponse, c'est moi qui suis parano etc...)

Bref, passons. Tu comprends ce qui t'arrange puisque je dis simplement qu'une prévision à 5 ans en informatique ça n'a pas un intérêt extraordinaire. On achète selon ses moyens et ses envies sans devoir faire des simulations de rentabilité de son ordinateur sur les prochaines années.

Moi je prends déjà le mac qui me convient le plus, j'intervenais pour faire un peu contrepoids face à la psychose du "toujours plus puissant" en racontant mon expérience personnelle. 

Mis à part ça, je suis d'accord que pour 100, avec les réductions étudiantes, ça revient au prix du 4GO donc c'est pas mal. Mais je lis tellement de bêtises de "achète ça mais dans 3 mois ça fera même plus marcher word 2003 parce qu'il te faudra 19go de ram minimum"


----------



## Dthibault (3 Août 2012)

Le truc c'est que si dans 1 an il décide d'utiliser son MacBook pour autre chose, au moins en ayant vu large, il n'aura pas de problème de performances.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Août 2012)

Dthibault a dit:


> Moi je suis passé à 8Go (J'avais 2Go de RAM au départ), au moins, je n'ai plus à me soucier du "J'espère qu'il me reste de la RAM" ou "Mince je met combien si je virtualise...".
> 
> Avec 8Go au moins, je suis tranquille.


 
Exactement. Je ne me suis même pas posé la question : 8 Go d'office.

Puis contrairement aux Core 2 Duo en fin de vie, les Core ix ne sont pas prêts d'être dépassés. Donc si c'est pour se retrouver avec un bon processeur, un SSD rapide et finalement pénalisé par un manque de mémoire, ça ne me dit rien.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2012)

On peut voir ou prendre la chose autrement :

1 - je mets le paquet, copro dernier cri, ram 8 à 16 Go, carte graphique 1 à 2 Go, je suis paré pour le long terme avec des applications dévoreuses de ram ... Adobe, montage des films, musique, Bases de données, Office, etc ...

2 - je prends une machine d'entrée de gamme, ram 4 à 8 Go, carte graphique basique, je suis paré pour le long terme avec des applications peu gourmandes ... internet, courriels, iPhoto, iWork.

En fin de compte, chacun doit évaluer ses besoins, ses moyens, et agir en fonction


----------



## sobrienti (4 Août 2012)

8 Go sur un MBA c'est n'avoir rien compris au principe même de cet ordinateur 
Un tel niveau de RAM suppose une utilisation avancée (virtualisation, montage vidéo, traitement photo lourd). or avec un processeur Intel sous-cadençé et une carte graphique inexistante, il est impossible de mener à bien de telles tâches avec des performances satisfaisantes. Le MBA reste avant tout une machine bureautique pour prendre des cours ou travailler en mobilité. Le contraire de ces travaux lourds nécessitant 8 Go...


----------



## Le docteur (4 Août 2012)

Là je trouve le jugement un peu hâtif pour le coup.

Rappelons encore une fois que bureautique peut vouloir dire beaucoup de chose, raison pour laquelle je parle en ce qui me concerne de bureautique "lourde", parce que les gens qui utilisent des ordinateurs pour jouer, par exemple, ont tendance à croire que bureautique = taper une lettre de temps à autres (ce qu'ils font, quoi !).

Ce qui est clair, c'est que ça doit être difficile d'utiliser un MBA comme ordinateur principal (mais cela reste possible) et que les 8GO ne s'imposent pas pour l'instant mais _pourrait_ peut-être être utile (ne pas oublier non plus que le disque est un SSD)...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (4 Août 2012)

oui ca peux toujours servir mais du coup ca fait cher la machine que l'on pousse a fond "au cas ou"


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Août 2012)

sobrienti a dit:


> 8 Go sur un MBA c'est n'avoir rien compris au principe même de cet ordinateur
> Un tel niveau de RAM suppose une utilisation avancée (virtualisation, montage vidéo, traitement photo lourd). or avec un processeur Intel sous-cadençé et une carte graphique inexistante, il est impossible de mener à bien de telles tâches avec des performances satisfaisantes. Le MBA reste avant tout une machine bureautique pour prendre des cours ou travailler en mobilité. Le contraire de ces travaux lourds nécessitant 8 Go...


 
Bien sûr...  Un MacBook Air avec un Core i7 et 8 Go, c'est limité à de la bureautique. La carte graphique inextistante comme tu le dit du MacBook Air 2012 est plus rapide que la GeForce GT 330m du MacBook Pro 15,4 2010. Il en va de même pour le processeur sous-cadencé : le Core i7 2 GHz de mon MacBook Air 2012 est plus performant que le Core i7 2,53 GHz de mon ancien MacBook Pro 2010. Accessoirement, le MacBook "Pro" 13,3 pouces n'est pas franchement plus puissant que le MacBook Air vu que c'est une HD Graphics 4000 dans les deux cas.  

Cantonner le MacBook Air à de la bureautique de base, on peut se demander qui n'a rien compris...


----------



## sobrienti (4 Août 2012)

Revenons sur Terre : tu vois souvent des graphistes ou des monteurs vidéos travailler sur MBA? 
Le format du Air implique des contraintes physiques et thermiques tellement importantes que faire n'importe quel type de travail lourd devient très vite bruyant et mauvais pour la durée de vie de l'engin.
On n'achète pas un Air pour monter des vidéos professionnelles ou travailler avec Photoshop de manière intensive, c'est un mauvais choix pour plusieurs raisons : la carte graphique est anémique, et quand bien même quelqu'un voudrait essayer de faire quelque chose de pointu, le faible stockage flash empêche d'avoir avec soi l'intégralité de son travail. Et l'idée d'y rajouter un HDD externe casse tout le principe du Air...

Tu as beau m'expliquer que le Air est livré avec un i7 bien performant...mais il suffit de regarder les résultats de Geekbench Browser pour bien se rendre compte que ce que tu racontes ne tient pas (le MBA2012 fait 6900 points contre 12000 pour l'iMac - pourtant tous deux ont des processeurs de génération similaire) 
Le MBA reste une très bonne machine, mais son utilisation est limitée : travaux légers, navigation internet, visionnage de films. La promotion qui lui est faite sur le site d'Apple va d'ailleurs bien dans ce sens


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

> Revenons sur Terre : tu vois souvent des graphistes ou des monteurs vidéos travailler sur MBA?


   

Pour moi les professionnels ont une machine at work pour travailler les planches ... Certainement qu'ils ont une machine évoluée pour montrer le résultat aux clients potentiels ... Même si certaines entreprises ont tendance à vouloir équiper leurs forces vives d'une seule machine.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Août 2012)

sobrienti a dit:


> Revenons sur Terre : tu vois souvent des graphistes ou des monteurs vidéos travailler sur MBA?
> Le format du Air implique des contraintes physiques et thermiques tellement importantes que faire n'importe quel type de travail lourd devient très vite bruyant et mauvais pour la durée de vie de l'engin.
> On n'achète pas un Air pour monter des vidéos professionnelles ou travailler avec Photoshop de manière intensive, c'est un mauvais choix pour plusieurs raisons : la carte graphique est anémique, et quand bien même quelqu'un voudrait essayer de faire quelque chose de pointu, le faible stockage flash empêche d'avoir avec soi l'intégralité de son travail. Et l'idée d'y rajouter un HDD externe casse tout le principe du Air...
> 
> ...


 
Ben justement, avec 6900, le MacBook Air fait aussi bien que les MacBook Pro de 13,3 pouces. Donc tu peux faire le même refrain avec le MacBook Pro 13,3 pouces entrée de gamme 2012 (voire avec toute machine ayant significativement moins de 6900 points). Ca fait un paquet de Mac ayant moins de 3 ans limités "aux travaux légers"... Accessoirement, quand il est en usage fixe, il se connecte très bien à écran externe.

A se demander comment on travaillait il y a à peine deux ans !

Et non la carte graphique n'est pas si anémique que tu le dis vu que je fais des rendus à 17 fps sur le MacBook Air 11,6 2 GHz comme sur le MacBook Pro 15,4 2010 avec la GeForce GT 330m.

Question bruit, j'ai un MacBook Pro 15,4 2012 et il fait autant de bruit que le MacBook Air quand il est en charge. Et il chauffant autant avec des températures de l'ordre de 85°C pour le CPU. Et ça n'a rien de nocif à part pour mes oreilles vu le bruit étant donné que le Tjmax est de 105°C. 

Au tarif où tu avances tes vérités premières, l'iMac 27 pouces est une bouse incapable de faire de la 3D vu les performances de sa Radeon HD à côté de celles des GeForce GT 650m des MacBook Pro.


----------



## AmenToi (6 Août 2012)

On parle de tâches lourdes et quotidiennes sur le macbook air (retouches vidéo lourdes, photoshop/illustrator toute la journée) et du fait que ce dernier ne les supporte pas.

Mais je ne suis pas persuadé que le marché des ultrabooks s'adresse à ces personnes  . C'est un peu comme vouloir acheter un netbook en se demandant si on pourra faire du photoshop.

Ce sont des ordinateurs légers, avec une relativement bonne autonomie et une polyvalence correcte qui sont parfaits en ordinateurs de voyage ou d'appoint. C'est acheter du confort au quotidien. 

Ca me rappelle les critiques sur l'iPad "c'est bien mais ce n'est pas pratique pour faire mes présentation powerpoint". A quoi on répond "c'est bien mais ce n'est pas fait pour ça".


----------



## Arlekin (6 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ben justement, avec 6900, le MacBook Air fait aussi bien que les MacBook Pro de 13,3 pouces. Donc tu peux faire le même refrain avec le MacBook Pro 13,3 pouces entrée de gamme 2012 (voire avec toute machine ayant significativement moins de 6900 points). Ca fait un paquet de Mac ayant moins de 3 ans limités "aux travaux légers"... Accessoirement, quand il est en usage fixe, il se connecte très bien à écran externe.
> 
> A se demander comment on travaillait il y a à peine deux ans !
> 
> ...


 
Comparer les performances graphique avec deux ans d'écart n'est pas judicieux du tout  car dans ce cas là je peux dire "Oui mon Macbook Air 2012 est x2 plus puissant que le Macbook pro de 2005 en terme graphique etc..." ... 

Tu dis que ton Macbook Pro fait autant de bruit que le Air en charge.... mais je crois pas que le Macbook Pro active aussi vite que le Air ces ventilateurs. Après aucune machine PC ou Mac ne restent silencieux à plein régime, encore une fois tu compares dans le sens qui te plait. Après question température on ne doit pas ressentir la même chose à la surface de la machine entre un MBP et un MBA.

Pour répondre à la question du 8go ou 4go, je penses que 4 go semble suffisant à la bureautique, il ne faut pas devenir parano non plus de la course au Go de ram... Je connais pas grand monde qui font du word + internet (20 onglets) + photoshop + diverses choses, car dans ce cas là autant dire que le monsieur est peu efficace dans son travail avec autant de "multitache".

J'ai 4 go dans un PC (station de travail), et je m'en plains pas, 8Go serait un confort certe mais 8go dans un MBA me semble inutile.  Après pour le prix j'ai juste envie de dire "why not" ! Il y a moins de chance qu'il regrète par la suite à prendre 8Go que 4Go dans le sait on jamais...


----------



## sclicer (6 Août 2012)

Oui fin la ram est géré autrement que sous PC.
Sur mon imac de 2007, 4go et SL, je tourne a 3'5 go actif avec word, antidotes et 6onglets webs et/ou itunes en fonds.
Quand on achete une machine pour sa reactivité, on essaie de la garder le plus longtemps, donc vus la faible différence autant prendre les 8go même si ils ne sont pas atteints de suite.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Comparer les performances graphique avec deux ans d'écart n'est pas judicieux du tout  car dans ce cas là je peux dire "Oui mon Macbook Air 2012 est x2 plus puissant que le Macbook pro de 2005 en terme graphique etc..." ...
> 
> Tu dis que ton Macbook Pro fait autant de bruit que le Air en charge.... mais je crois pas que le Macbook Pro active aussi vite que le Air ces ventilateurs. Après aucune machine PC ou Mac ne restent silencieux à plein régime, encore une fois tu compares dans le sens qui te plait. Après question température on ne doit pas ressentir la même chose à la surface de la machine entre un MBP et un MBA.
> 
> ...


 

CQFD pour ce qui est en gras et que je conseille depuis le début... 

Enfin, le jour où le gens se rendront compte que quand la mémoire est soudée on ne peut plus en rajouter par la suite, il y réfléchiront peut-être à deux fois...


----------



## Arlekin (6 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH : 

J'ai jamais dis que j'étais pas d'accord avec ta conclusion, juste la comparaison


----------



## lyrane (7 Août 2012)

Je suis d'accord avec vous bien qu'ayant choisi de prendre le modèle de base en 128go.
Cependant je ne garde pas mes machines très longtemps donc le supplément par rapport à la revente est moindre et de plus je ne fais que de la bureautique, du surf, exceptionnellement un film, et de la retouche photo très minime... Donc encore une fois peut être faut il se poser d'abord les bonnes questions à savoir ce que l'on veut en faire et combien de temps on compte garder sa machine... ensuite il convient de prendre la bonne décision effectivement !


----------



## robertodino (10 Août 2012)

La réponse à ce Topic est pourtant très simple:

8go


----------



## Le docteur (10 Août 2012)

La réponse à ce topic est pourtant simple : 4 GO


Trois pages pour ça ...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Août 2012)

ah non, la vrai reponse de ce topic, c'est : ca depends


----------



## robertodino (11 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> La réponse à ce topic est pourtant simple : 4 GO
> 
> 
> Trois pages pour ça ...



Désolé mais là je ne comprends pas ta démarche :mouais:


----------



## sobrienti (11 Août 2012)

Sa démarche est très simple....4Go est largement suffisant pour l'utilisation a laquelle la MBA est destiné. 8 Go c'est vouloir utiliser ce portable pour un usage forcément intensif auquel il n'est pas adapté (couverture thermique faible, carte graphique inexistante, processeur ralenti).


----------



## robertodino (11 Août 2012)

sobrienti a dit:


> Sa démarche est très simple....4Go est largement suffisant pour l'utilisation a laquelle la MBA est destiné. 8 Go c'est vouloir utiliser ce portable pour un usage forcément intensif auquel il n'est pas adapté (couverture thermique faible, carte graphique inexistante, processeur ralenti).



Oui, là on est d'accord. Mais la logique veut que les applications demandent de plus en plus de ressources RAM, donc à priori si dans un an tu aurais besoin de 8go, tu fait comment? Tu changes de machine? 

Pour moi, le fait de dépenser 150&#8364; en plus sur des éléments soudés ne se pose même pas. Mieux vaut anticiper pour ce prix que de regretter pour un autre prix qui lui ne sera plus de 150&#8364;.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (12 Août 2012)

relaxe toi un peu robertodino, on peux tres bien vivre avec 4go tu sais


----------



## nikomimi (12 Août 2012)

Je vis même avec 2 go et sa se passe très bien, je fait même du flash avec et sa va


----------



## robertodino (12 Août 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> relaxe toi un peu robertodino, on peux tres bien vivre avec 4go tu sais



Ma tension artérielle est de 12/8, donc je suis Zen :d

On peut vivre sans ordi aussi...

La question n'est pas là. Je suis simplement partisan du "un peu plus c'est un peu mieux"

J'ai remarqué que nos habitudes changent constamment, pour palier à ça je suis simplement de l'avis qu'il vaut mieux opter en 8go de ram "aujourd'hui" pour "demain". Par contre pour les processeurs et le SSD (j'utilise deux Quadra en externe) je suis plutôt de l'avis contraire.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> ...(j'utilise deux Quadra en externe)...


Ta vie privée ne nous regarde pas  ...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> (j'utilise deux Quadra en externe)



ouais, soit un peu plus respectueux avec tes relations


----------



## robertodino (14 Août 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ouais, soit un peu plus respectueux avec tes relations



Oh les gars, désolé mais je n'ai pas compris votre blague :love:

Merci de me l'expliquer. Quadra ça veut pas dire femme en français, non?


----------



## Le docteur (15 Août 2012)

non, c'est juste l'abréviation de quadragénaire ...

Maintenant, homme ou femme, c'est selon ...


----------



## adlc11 (15 Août 2012)

voilà, j'ai acheté le MBA 13" aujourd'hui à boulanger 

Comme je n'étais pas trop sûr que de prendre 4go ou 8go, j'ai demandé au vendeur de m'éclairer...
Même si son intérêt était de me vendre le 8go (plus cher), le vendeur m'a dit que 4go me suffiraient amplement pour mon utilisation (web, mails, regarder des photos et des vidéos, traitements de texte). il m'a dit que 8go, c'était plus confortable, certes, mais seulement si on faisait de la retouche photo, et que l'on se servait de logiciels de montages vidéos, des trucs plus lourds quoi

donc j'ai pris le 4go


----------



## Le docteur (15 Août 2012)

Conseils plus que génériques...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (15 Août 2012)

et puis avec un SSD, ca pulse deja pas mal la ou il faut


----------



## adlc11 (15 Août 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> et puis avec un SSD, ca pulse deja pas mal la ou il faut



c'est aussi ce qu'on m'a dit


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> (j'utilise deux Quadra en externe)



Ah oui ?

Sinon, oui, vu que que sur les MBA la RAM est soudée, je conseillerai de prendre 8GB d'entrée.


----------



## G-Funkih (15 Août 2012)

J'ai suivi le forum depuis 3-4 mois, je suis étudiant, j'ai failli faire la PETITE erreur de commander un MBA 13" le 10 Juin, quelques jours avant la keynote.  Je reçois mon bijou demain normalement, ce sera mon premier Mac, j'ai une utilisation very light, mais je ne change vraiment pas souvent de machine, je voulais prendre
4Go, mais j'ai eu peur en me disant que ce serait trop juste à l
'avenir, donc j'ai pris 8Go


----------



## Martin_a (20 Août 2012)

Si l'un de vous pense acheter un macbook air bientot, j'ai un 256 GO / 4Go ram que j'aimerai échanger contre le même avec 8Go de ram avec evidemment une belle compensation financière...


----------



## nemrod22 (20 Août 2012)

G-Funkih a dit:


> J'ai suivi le forum depuis 3-4 mois, je suis étudiant, j'ai failli faire la PETITE erreur de commander un MBA 13" le 10 Juin, quelques jours avant la keynote.  Je reçois mon bijou demain normalement, ce sera mon premier Mac, j'ai une utilisation very light, mais je ne change vraiment pas souvent de machine, je voulais prendre
> 4Go, mais j'ai eu peur en me disant que ce serait trop juste à l
> 'avenir, donc j'ai pris 8Go




Tu as bien fais


----------



## Zeltta (21 Août 2012)

Franchement, je suis épaté de ce que je fais subir à mon Macbook Air 11' - 4 go.

A côté, mon Macbook Pro Core2Duo 8Go + SSD traîne la patte....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Août 2012)

En même temps, vu l'âge avancé des Core 2 Duo... C'est quand même une conception qui date de 2006.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> En même temps, vu l'âge avancé des Core 2 Duo... C'est quand même une conception qui date de 2006.



Un oldtimer, c'est pire que pour les bagnoles :rateau:
Et pourtant ces Core 2 Duo ont encore la pèche


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2012)

macbook60 a dit:


> bonjour je vend mon mba


Il y a les petites annonces pour ça


----------



## subsole (30 Août 2012)

macbook60 a dit:


> bonjour je vend mon mba i7 4go 256 SSD samsung model 2012



Moi, je vends un lot de rognures d'ongles. :sleep:


----------



## G-Funkih (2 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Moi, je vends un lot de rognures d'ongles. :sleep:



 Je suis intéressé ! Un échange contre mon MBA ??  :rateau:


----------



## subsole (3 Septembre 2012)

G-Funkih a dit:


> Je suis intéressé ! Un échange contre mon MBA ??  :rateau:


  Voilà.






J'attends le MBA. ^^


----------



## Le docteur (3 Septembre 2012)

C'est ignoble...
Je connaissais pas la loi Godwin de la rognure d'ongle...


----------

